#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-06
<canthus13> Teh interwebz. :)
<canthus13> A bit of reverse engineering to shoehorn Android into them, I'd imagine.
<Cheri703> androidforums.com is a good place to look
<skellat> LAST CALL!  Anything for inclusion in the podcast?  LAST CALL!
<skellat> Nothing being heard, recording at Erie Looking Productions shall commence!
<jgould> Nope. And superoneclick isn't working for me to root... :(
<TheErk> hullooo
<skrappjaw> lurk*
<TheErk> I am not.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you see http://www.xkcd.com/322/ ||| http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/issues/issue_17/109-OMG-Girlz-Dont-Exist-on-teh-Intarweb-1
<Cheri703> yep :)
<Unit193> I thought so... Being a factoid and all...
<dmcglone1> Hello
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Howdy hoho!
<dmcglone1> what ya up to?
<dmcglone1> I'm just killing a little time waiting for the water to heat up to take a shower :-/
<Unit193> You.... take a shower?
<dmcglone1> No I lick myself clean
<canthus13> Wow. flexible.
<dmcglone1> lol canthus13
<dmcglone1> Now ya'll know how my back got to messed up ;-)
<Unit193> I only have to take a shower about once a month...
<dmcglone1> wow
<dmcglone1> do you even move out of your seat Unit193?
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Unit193> Why would you have to?
<Unit193> Just kinda wipe
<dmcglone1> sponge bathe huh?
<dmcglone1> I love taking a shower, I've got a shower head with 16 different settings
<dmcglone1> If I had one of those instant water heaters, I'd be in the shower for hours
<dmcglone1> never run out of hot water
<canthus13> Your gas bill would suck, though.
<dmcglone1> true
<dmcglone1> it's the price we pay for luxury :-/
<dmcglone1> all right, I'll be back in a bit
<scooter2> I think people shower much more frequently then is really healthy.
<canthus13> Eh? if I don't shower daily, my hair is absolutely disgusting.
<scooter2> I have very dry skin, so I'm pretty sure if I showered daily, I'd also shed my skin.
<scooter2> Like a snake.
<scooter2> I think shampoo is what makes peoples hair gross, too. Stripping out the natural oils everyday makes your hair overproduce oil.
<scooter2> Just my $.02. Some people do need to shower everyday, I'm sure.
<canthus13> Meh. I *STINK* after missing a day, too. :/
<paultag> fail
<paultag> Cheri703: I've got some pretty cool progress on the STR
<Cheri703> yeah?
<Cheri703> o/ folks, scooter2
<paultag> Cheri703: I have 1.2G off the internal eMMC card
<Cheri703> nice, I saw that jesusfreke was doing something with that too
<paultag> and it's pulling more
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, we're at the same part
<Cheri703> did everyone vote? (also what is happening with that?)
<paultag> stage, actually :)
<Cheri703> :)
<paultag> Cheri703: I think I can push an image using uboot as well as dump one
<paultag> Cheri703: so if I can mod the image after I mount it I should be able to root it
 * canthus13 voted.
<Cheri703> nice
<paultag> all I have to do is enable adb :)
<TheErk> You think you could root my glucometer?
<Cheri703> weird side effect of infrared screen....RANDOM things will register as a touch...leaning against stomach, glasses ear piece earlier, anything warm
<paultag> TheErk: sure, I bet I could :)
<paultag> Cheri703: humm. interesting
<paultag> 1.3 GB! Woot! :)
<Cheri703> for the record, glasses were not on my head at the time
<jgould> I need to figure out how to root my phone...
<paultag> Cheri703: balls, that sucks.
<paultag> jgould: it's not hard at all these days
<paultag> I can't wait to document the NookSTR
<paultag> Nookster
<paultag> Yes, that's what I'm calling it
<Cheri703> it was just weird, it's ok though. handier than capacitive screens, will be able to use it with gloves (as long as you warm up your fingertip)
<Cheri703> hehe
<paultag> Cheri703: truth
<Cheri703> reminds me of jeffster on chuck
<paultag> never seen :)
<Cheri703> ah, you're missing out
<paultag> I can only get addicted once I become a productive member of society
<dmcglone1> Ok Shower was a success, next item on my agenda cereal :-)
<canthus13> paultag: I'd like my wife's coffee maker rooted.  New firmware should take care of the crash issues...
<paultag> 1.4GB!
<paultag> canthus13: :D
<paultag> canthus13: oh you did not actually
<paultag> ffs, lame
<dmcglone1> I'd like to root my wifes attitude! :-D
<paultag> canthus13: yeah, just break it out and use a ROM dumper to see the code and fix 'er up
<canthus13> Heh.
<paultag> I'd like to root my girlfriend
<paultag> Ah, I'm just kidding. I don't have a girlfriend. I'm rooting a nook.
<dmcglone1> paultag: wouldn't it be better to mount her instead? LOL
<Cheri703> depending on the content you put on it, it may be a substitute
<paultag> Cheri703: true story
<TheErk> ... with that.. i think i'm off to bed
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> heh, night TheErk
<canthus13> Depending on the continent you're on, rooting might not have anything to do with computers...
<dmcglone1> Night TheErk
<paultag> canthus13: that's how I meant it :)
 * dmcglone1 smells the cereal calling
<dmcglone1> canthus13: was it you that was telling me about doing something to your computers to track them in the event they were stolen?
<canthus13> Prey.
<canthus13> http://preyproject.com/
<dmcglone1> I was reading on the news this morning about a guy that did this and his computer was stolen and he was able to see the thief on the webcam
<canthus13> Yep. Prey has that feature.
<canthus13> A guy I work with did that with his ex-girlfriend's laptop... got a nice mugshot of the idiot, along with the wireless APs around it and relative signal strengths...
<dmcglone1> It just cracked me up how the guy watched his thief sleep his couch and a bunch of other stuff, but the cops didn't do anything about it till after the news company called them
<dmcglone1> I think the story was on "wired"
<dmcglone1> I posted on story this morning about sony getting hacked yet again
<dmcglone1> one
<dmcglone1> dang my typing is pathetic tonight
 * canthus13 is just waiting for news that sony DIDN'T get hacked.
<dmcglone1> tell me about it
<Cheri703> http://consumerist.com/2011/06/nintendos-us-servers-hacked-says-no-user-info-was-compromised.html
<canthus13> Cheri703: They're smart enough to protect their customer info.
<Cheri703> yeah, just saying though
<Cheri703> it's becoming sport I think
<Cheri703> at least sony is
<skrappjaw> whats up homies?
<Cheri703> nm, eating dinner
<canthus13> Whenever someone says 'homies' I think of those stupid little gumball machine figurines...
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> dr pepper makes me burp
<skrappjaw> lol
<skrappjaw> homies rock dude.
<Unit193> skrappjaw: Howdy ho, SMK!
<skrappjaw> woop woop.
<Unit193> Vote you cracker!
<Unit193> :P
<skrappjaw> oh yea
<skrappjaw> lol
<skrappjaw> woop
<skrappjaw> lemme do that
<Unit193> That was to random IRC people that haven't do so :P
 * skrappjaw preps for stoning
<Cheri703> I don't even know what is going on with that at this point
<Cheri703> it was "til sunday" but I dunno when
<Unit193> It was in the email... I don't remember :D
<skrappjaw> its still sunday
<skrappjaw> :P
<skrappjaw> s-till
<Unit193> June 13th
<Unit193> 12th*
<skrappjaw> umm
<Cheri703> oh, geez, seriously?
<Cheri703> that's a REALLY LONG time
<Cheri703> I thought it was til this sunday -_-
<Unit193> Voting time! Deadline: Sunday June 12th 2011
<skrappjaw> clearsign failed: secret key not available
<skrappjaw> ???
<Cheri703> did you create a gpg key first?
<skrappjaw> -_-;;
<skrappjaw> how?>
<Cheri703> did you see those directions? the link in the email?
<Cheri703> I can get the link again, if you'd like
<skrappjaw> please
<skrappjaw> i have an e-mail
<skrappjaw> no link in there tho
<Cheri703> k, hang on
<skrappjaw> I must have dumped it on accedent
<skrappjaw> or it didnt get filtered properly
<Cheri703> http://www.madboa.com/geek/gpg-quickstart/
<Cheri703> though when you get to the "send to key server" the directions on there are wrong and I can help
<Cheri703> so do step 1, step 2 isn't necessary for this project, and step 3 is somewhat wrong :) but easily fixed
<skrappjaw> what type of key do i want?
<skrappjaw> DSA? RSA?
<Cheri703> uhm, just do defaults
<skrappjaw> RSA & RSA is default. go with that.
<skrappjaw> ok
<skrappjaw> im not sure what it is doing...
<skrappjaw> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<skrappjaw> We need to generate a lot of random bytes. It is a good idea to perform
<skrappjaw> some other action (type on the keyboard, move the mouse, utilize the
<skrappjaw> disks) during the prime generation; this gives the random number
<skrappjaw> generator a better chance to gain enough entropy.
<skrappjaw> nvm...
<skrappjaw> it finished.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> so now, for step 3, do this: gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --send-keys 'Your Name'
<skrappjaw> it's sending
<skrappjaw> keyserver failed
<skrappjaw> timeed out
<skrappjaw> nvm
<skrappjaw> voted
<skrappjaw> got it all signed and sent
<Cheri703> ok, cool :)
<skellat> I wandered off
<skellat> Podcast will go up soon
<skrappjaw> modding my ps3 controller to have ubuntu emblems and logos
<skrappjaw> muaHAHA
<paultag> Cheri703: hacked!
<Cheri703> saw that :)
 * Cheri703 is lurking in #nookdevs
<Cheri703> congrats :)
<Cheri703> do you actually have root or just booted an alternate image?
<Cheri703> paultag: ^
<paultag> Cheri703: I have another image, but it has root enabled over adb, I can't test until I get wifi working which is broken
<paultag> Cheri703: just a moment
<paultag> YES AND BEFORE THE EOD
<Cheri703> ?
<paultag> I got it rooted before 12:00 :)
<Cheri703> :D
<Cheri703> so proper root, yes?
<paultag> Cheri703: looks it
<Cheri703> \o/
 * Cheri703 may be bugging brother to make special apps for her nook...he does want to do android app development...
<skellat> So what else is new across Ubuntu Ohio?  Any pics by paultag of the root'd Nook?
<paultag> skellat: yar
<paultag> I changed the bootup to say "You turn me on" with my peace, love and C++ logo
<skellat> paultag: Are they posted to tumblr yet?
<paultag> skellat: not yet
<paultag> skellat: http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254227_1466278337229_1241640882_31473929_6820056_n.jpg
<paultag> skellat: I'm going to take hires after I'm happy with it
<skellat> paultag: Good enough
<Cheri703> I plan to root mine as soon as it is a. easy, and b. reliable :)
<paultag> Cheri703: it's neither right now :)
<Cheri703> exactly
<skellat> This does beg the question of whether or not there are any good Ubuntu-based tablets out there right now
<canthus13> no.
<Cheri703> I dunno about good, but there are some out there
<skellat> Which vendors are making such?
<skrappjaw> i want a fancy boot creen
<skrappjaw> screen*
 * skrappjaw is late
 * skellat nods
<skrappjaw> how does one change the boot creen in ubuntu?
<canthus13> Good luck with that. :/
<Cheri703> not that you want this one, but I have it on mine, and the directions are probably the same (as well as having other options)http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Women+plymouth+themes+?content=141076
<skellat> Which version?  Messing with plymouth is likely necessary.
<canthus13> Ah. someone finally worked out a kludge to change the boot screen.
<Cheri703> I like it :)
<Cheri703> back to reading...
<skrappjaw> 10.10
<Cheri703> skrappjaw: check that link I posted
<Cheri703> as I said, probably not the image you want, but the process
<skrappjaw> cool
<skrappjaw> im browsin ubuntu0art
<skrappjaw> i found a usplash i like.. but how do i install it
<skrappjaw> ?
<skrappjaw> its a .so
<skrappjaw> filetype
<Cheri703> don't know what to do with that
<skrappjaw> :|
<Cheri703> to the googles!
<Unit193> That's kinda like a .dll
<Cheri703> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
 * skrappjaw has lost patience with his pc.
<skrappjaw> going to bed. peace!
<Unit193> (e.g.) Chuck Norris
<Unit193> Right behind you.
<paultag> Cheri703: http://blog.pault.ag/post/6247533803/i-did-it-for-the-nookie
<dmcglone> paultag: what are you going to do with it now that you've rooted it?
<paultag> dmcglone: make it into a code review platform
<dmcglone> what do you mean? just something to review all your code?
<paultag> dmcglone: yeah
<dmcglone> cool
<dmcglone> are there other things that could be done with them?
<paultag> dmcglone: sure. it's a full android platform
<paultag> dmcglone: I was just running the facebook app and then the web browser
<dmcglone> I'm not very good at hacking up gadgets, I'm usually afraid to try because after spending all that money, I'm afraid to break em
<paultag> dmcglone: these are unbrickable
<dmcglone> nice
<dmcglone> I've been wanting to try and get into my cell and see if I can get it running on my own network, but I'm too afraid
<paultag> dmcglone: bah
<dmcglone> it's the only phone I got and if I screw it up and turn it into a paperweight, I'm screwed
<dmcglone> http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/06/02/stolen.laptop.returned/index.html?hpt=te_bn9
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<dmcglone> Morning thafreak
<thafreak> brb
<thafreak> Ok... back
<thafreak> what's happening these days?
<dmcglone> same ol, same ol
<dmcglone> reading the news right now, not much to mention
<thafreak> where do you read your news? rss feeds, or a particular site?
<dmcglone> Usually CNN
<thafreak> you see the password analysis for the sony accounts that were leaked?
<thafreak> 99% didn't contain a single non alphanumeric character...
<dmcglone> Yeah, I posted that one yesterday morning
<thafreak> admitidly...most of mine don't either...atleast the ones I tend to memorize
<dmcglone> Mine have a bunch
<thafreak> there are some passwords that I just can't use a password manager for, and therefore have to memorize...so they tend not to be as secure
<dmcglone> I use a lot of numbers but they all mean something so they are easy for me to remember
<thafreak> i try to make my newer ones 10+ characters though...more if the site lets me
<thafreak> pisses me off when a site doesn't let you use like more than 8 characters...
<dmcglone> yeah
<thafreak> also when they don't let you use symbols...
<dmcglone> I agree
<thafreak> So what's been the talk in here recently? I have been absent nights/weekends...
<dmcglone> last night, paultag rooted his nook, that was a little bit of the topic recently, and the usual goofin off
<thafreak> which nook...the old one or one of the new nook2's?
<dmcglone> Not sure. he's dubbed it the "nookie"
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> http://stopabusingsiprefixes.org/stopabusing.html
<paultag> the new one :)
<paultag> thafreak: under 12 hours to root
<thafreak> so it's the new one then?
<paultag> It's the second one rooted in the world >:D
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, STR
<paultag> first was a guy I was doing it with
<paultag> but we both started with 0 nooks rooted in the wild
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> how involved was it?
<paultag> thafreak: involved
<paultag> thafreak: I had to headless fastboot it, dump the internal eMMC, extract it, extract the Ramdisk, then tweek the boot controller and prop
<paultag> thafreak: then rebuild the Ramdisk, put it back in and re-flash the internal eMMC
<thafreak> http://webian.org/blog/
<thafreak> interesting paultag
<thafreak> so what does rooting the nook net you? is it more locked down than a standard android 2.1?
<thafreak> Hey....anyone know if mozilla chromeless is much different than what like webkit gives you?
<paultag> thafreak: yeah it's locked tight
<paultag> thafreak: but I have new apps installed and stuff
<thafreak> so it's like locked down to prevent installing apps and such?
<dmcglone> "If you’re anything like me then you’ll find that most of the stuff you  do on your PC these days happens in a web browser and the desktop  environment you used to depend on is now just getting in your way."
<dmcglone> This is what bothers me these days, and I predict everything will soon be on a cloud and computers will store nothing.
<paultag> dmcglone: yar
<paultag> thafreak: yeah
<thafreak> dmcglone: that's the hope of most of these new startups :)
<thafreak> it's cool if it's *MY* cloud :)
<dmcglone> thafreak: but then we start going into areas of privacy etc.
<paultag> privacy is for sissys
<paultag> or so they say
<dmcglone> I'm not gonna store my check book files on the cloud
<dmcglone> More and more everyday we are losing control
<dmcglone> We have been fighting wars to end a lot of things, including totalitarianism but, at the same time we are turning into one of those countries. LOL
<paultag> thafreak: btw, two photos -- http://blog.pault.ag/post/6247533803/i-did-it-for-the-nookie
<thafreak> yeah, but if it's *YOUR* cloud...then there's no loss of privacy
<dmcglone> True, if it's physically in your possession
<paultag> hahaha, I got the android home screen on my nook
<paultag> my nookster rules
 * dmcglone is getting ready to go jam
<dmcglone> bbl
<canthus13> Yay... School finally gave my wife her book voucher... a week after classes started. :/
<canthus14> blargh.
<canthus14> Hrm.
<canthus14> Weird routing issue on the local network. :(
<canthus14> I can't get to my machine from here at work, but apparently, I"m still online.
<canthus14> Bah. I wish I could tunnel ssh through something to get to my server at home. :/
<Unit193> canthus14: That's really not fun... Doesn't your router have it?
<canthus14> I can't reach my router.  can you ping 72.240.121.28?
<canthus14> (It *SHOULD* respond to pings... if not, ssh to 2228 and you should get something...)
<Cheri703> hang on
<Unit193> canthus14: No joy
<Unit193> No route to host
<canthus14> Bah.
<canthus14> weird.  I can see my cable modem.. I appear to be logged in....
<canthus14> if you traceroute it, where does it stop?
<Unit193> canthus14: http://pastebin.com/iUGkyZff
<Unit193> Full traceroute
<canthus14> Weird. Stops there for me, too... how the heck am I still logged in here?
<Unit193> canthus14: I was able to ping your account (Ignore the notice in your Status window ;) )
<canthus14> Ping canthus13?
<Unit193>  /ping canthus12
<Unit193> 13*
<canthus14> Ah. thought you meant this one. :)
<paultag> /ping canthus14
<Unit193> Don't tell paultag your IP, he'll hack it! ;)
<canthus14> Meh. I can't even hack my IP right now. :/
<paultag> ATTENTION OHIO:
<paultag> THE GAME
<paultag> THIS HAS BEEN A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT
<canthus14> Wow. this web client *SUCKS*!
<thafreak> paultag: you are an arsehole
<paultag> thafreak: suck it, sanji!
<thafreak> http://xkcd.com/908/
<canthus14> Hmm. Definitely working from there...
<thafreak> paultag: http://is.gd/pE4bem
<thafreak> http://cloud.github.com/
<canthus13> bah.
<canthus13> weird fucking shit.
 * canthus13 snarls.
<Unit193> How did you get it back?
<canthus13> Turns out my laptop was unplugged, battery died.  Still dunno why traceroute isn't working right.
<thafreak> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/V6kZvC7sj68/Microsoft-and-Nvidia-Have-Acquisition-Pact
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-07
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Cheri703> o/
<canthus13> herro.
<dmcglone1> sitting out on the back porch watching the kids play hide n seek
<Cheri703> nie
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Not doin' a very good job of hiding...
<Cheri703> *nice
<Cheri703> I discovered that at least in this one pair of pants, my nook fits in the back pocket :)
<Cheri703> for a SHORT trip that I needed both hands
<dmcglone1> canthus13: I hide in plain view they never see me ;-)
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: if you sit on it wouldn't it break it?
<Cheri703> yeah, I had to walk like 50 feet, so I stuck it in my pocket, not planning to sit on it
<dmcglone1> I see
<canthus13> dmcglone1: That's called 'ignoring'.
<dmcglone1> I wish they would ;-)
<dmcglone1> instead of "Daddy".... "Daddy".... "Daddy" I wish it was more "Mommy".... "Mommy".... "Mommy" LOL
<Unit193> canthus13: Haha!
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Daddy! Daddy! Daddy! Can I have some money??
<dmcglone1> sorry son I'm broke :-/
<canthus13> Unit193: Eh?
<canthus13> I just tell 'em "You know where the lawn mower is..."
<canthus13> (Or snow shovel...)
<Unit193> Your last comment I found funny
<dmcglone1> Yeah
 * Unit193 doesn't get money for that...
<canthus13> oh. :)
<dmcglone1> Unit193: because your working for the wrong people :-)
<Unit193> Cheri703: I got a Core 2 Duo
<Unit193> ...and no computers that support that socket type >:(
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> what socket?
<Unit193> I think same as last
<Cheri703> ah
<Unit193> I have a computer with AMD...
 * dmcglone1 loves AMD :-)
<Cheri703> what speed is the core 2 duo?
<Unit193> 2.66
<Unit193> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01050244&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3436819#N210
<Cheri703> you have one of those?
<Unit193> That's what I wanted to upgrade...
<Unit193> Won't work
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit193> Did you look at the processor? And what it supports?
<Cheri703> which processor?
<canthus13> haha.... Awesome:  http://www.shine.yahoo.com/channel/parenting/dad-plays-best-prank-ever-on-teenage-son-2493685#photoViewer=1
<Unit193> The processor I would like to put in is a Core2 Duo
<TheErk> Did Paul root his toothbrush yet?
<canthus13> ew.
<paultag> TheErk: duh.
<dmcglone1> battery ran out of juice :-/
<dmcglone1> Hello jgould
<Unit193> Cheri703: Don't know how "correct" it is, but it may be a sorta easy way to do it (Is it?) http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<dmcglone1> working on anything interesting Unit193?
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Depends.... Not all that much
<dmcglone1> still working on your bot for your IRC channel?
<Unit193> It's mostly setup...
<dmcglone1> cool.
<Unit193> I had another idea for a useful DB, but I can't remember...
<dmcglone1> well get to thinking :-)
<dmcglone1> when I forget I walk myself through the alphabet
<dmcglone1> usually when you get to the right letter it starts with you remember
<Cheri703> Unit193: I have no idea
<dmcglone1> I just finished changeing all my passwords
<dmcglone1> Shower time. :-)
<dmcglone> 8-)
 * BiosElement lives
 * Cheri703 is shocked
<Unit193> Wow!
<BiosElement> lol
<dmcglone1> heh, one of the kids was on my computer in the computer room :-/
<dmcglone1> I'm shocked also. haven't seen BiosElement since who knows when
<dmcglone1> canthus13: can you make anything of this:  Internet Protocol, Src: 91.189.89.76 (91.189.89.76), Dst: 192.168.2.3 (192.168.2.3)
<dmcglone1> it's from wireshark
<dmcglone1> I don't recognize the IP
<canthus13> Well... the IP address belongs to amazon...
<canthus13> ...And Ubuntu One uses Amazon for hosting.
<canthus13> Err. Actually, that IP belongs to canonical.
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<canthus13> dmcglone: That IP you posted is owned by canonical... Prolly something to do with Ubuntu One
<jgould> Anyone have any tips for rooting this phone?
<Unit193> Plant it near a tree
<jgould> :P
<TheErk> Greetings
<Unit193> jandrusk: Welcome back!
<jandrusk> Thanks!
<Unit193> Looks like everyone always misses TheErk (Or he is +i ;) )
<jandrusk> Who is TheErk?
<Unit193> Exactly!
<jgould> We're just used to him... XD
<Unit193> That seems to have been a bad idea....
<Cheri703> jgould: have you checked androidforums?
<Cheri703> what phone is it?
<TheErk> No one knows who The Erk is!
<Cheri703> TheErk is aJerk...
<Cheri703> j/k
<Cheri703> mostly >.>
<Cheri703> :D
<TheErk> Sometimes.
<Unit193> He is SUPPOSED to be a ReLoCo lead...
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/ReLoCos Anyone notice how too many spots are vacant?
<canthus13> Unit193: So am I.
<canthus13> I guess I am... Of course, there's only really 2 members here.... Me and my wife. :/
<TheErk> That's okay.. there is only 1 member here
<TheErk> But my meetings rokc
<canthus13> Heh.
<Unit193> TheErk: You're still lead? Add yourself to the list?
<TheErk> Can i edit that list?
<Unit193> TheErk: I'm sure if I can, you can...
<TheErk> hmm.. lemmie see
<Unit193> TheErk: You must be logged in!
<TheErk> Tryin
<TheErk> Well shucky dern
<TheErk> Done.
<TheErk> Viva Le ButCo!
<Unit193> Doesn't this look cool!?!?! http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/06/02/windows-8-preview-video-1/
<Unit193> ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-08
 * jgould cusses
<Unit193> jgould: No freaking kidding! (As I said) Looks like they forget to address that to the tablet dept...
<jgould> Eh?
<Unit193> ....You were not talking about the link...
<jgould> No
<canthus13> Unit193: Looks like a bigger screwup than Vista.
 * jgould roots his phone
<Unit193> canthus13: It's sure messed up!!! (Yes I did mean three bangs)
<Unit193> jgould: Congrats! I hear you can get quassel on that thing :P
<jgould> I just want all of AT&T's junk off of it
<jgould> how do you manually delete stuff, just go delete the apk's?
<Cheri703> some of the bloatware is really hard to remove
<Cheri703> Unit193: is quasseldroid working now? I couldn't get it to work on mine
<Unit193> Cheri703: Someone in another channel got it working on a rooted one. Would you like me to ask how?
<Cheri703> sure, I've got the cdma hero running rooted 2.1
<jgould> I'm realizing taht, Cheri703
<jgould> I'm about to go find a diffrent ROM to load...
<Unit193> Cheri703: "it should I think"
<Cheri703> -_- which version? I used the most recent one a few weeks ago
<Unit193> He doesn't have internet right now and that's all he can use :/
<jgould> Any one know how to backup the stock rom?
<Cheri703> jgould: you can usually download a fresh copy from somewhere
<Cheri703> I get htc phones, so I find them on xda-developers forum generally, but no idea where you'd find yours
<jgould> I have no idea where I'd find mine either.  I'm pulling the apks and then deleting them from teh phone
<jgould> that way I can put them back if I break something
<dmcglone1> hello all
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Howja!
<jgould> greeting
<dmcglone1> how's things holding up here?
<jgould> Going Good.  I just rooted my phone and got rid of AT&T's Bloat Ware...
<dmcglone1> what type of phone
<jgould> LG Phoenix
<dmcglone1> I've never seen one
<jgould> similar to a mytouch
<dmcglone1> Ah Ok, I've seen them
<jgould> the name for the att address book sync: WSsyncmlDS.apk (odex)
<jgould> Why didn't google do to the carriers what Apple did... "You can't install your damn bloatware on these phones"
<canthus13> jgould: Because they open-sourced the stuff.
<jgould> They could have still done it
<canthus13> jgould: Not with GPL.
<jgould> don't the carriers know that people don't want this shit
<jgould> Also, AT&T address book sync is pointless on an android device
<jgould> we have google
<canthus13> I has teh gloogle!
<canthus13> jgould: Oh.. and the carriers get paid to put that crap on there. Just like PC manufacturers get paid to put all that crap on new PCs.
<ronnoc> hi U-Oh
<Cheri703> hey ronnoc
<jgould> I fucked it up...
<ronnoc> hi Cheri703 - How goes things?
<Cheri703> alright, just hanging out
<ronnoc> did you ever get Quassel set up since we talked about it?
<Cheri703> yep, I'm using it
<Cheri703> I like it
<ronnoc> cool. did you have to compile the back-end from source, or did someone package it?
 * jgould cusses a few times and then comes up with a solution
<Cheri703> it is in the repos, but there are packages of the newer somewhere I think
<Cheri703> you can get core/client from repo (I think? I don't remember)
 * jgould restores everything...
<ronnoc> ok - I thought I looked before. I'll check it again.
<ronnoc> jgould: lol what all are you into tonight?
<jgould> I have a call in about the AT&T Address book fucking up... Now it's "gone"  XD
<ronnoc> on your cell you mean?
<Cheri703> ronnoc, if not, I'll see if I can find the one
<jgould> yeah
<Cheri703> ronnoc: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ronnoc> jgould: ouch. hope you have a backup!
<jgould> I did a factory reset to see if that would fix it, and this is the result
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Kubuntu Natty
<Cheri703> ah, k
<jgould> ronnoc: Google :D
<jgould> I can't access my contacts on the phone using the contact app because of this stupid problem
<Cheri703> then you should have it, look in the repos for "quassel-core" for your server computer, and then "quassel-client" for the client comp
<ronnoc> jgould: Smart man! I have all contacts backed up in gmail and google voice
<Cheri703> jgould: what is the phone model again?
 * ronnoc goes to look in Muon Package Manager 
<jgould> LGP505 It's the LG Phoenix
<jgould> Are you going to try your google fu?
 * Cheri703 found your post about it :)
<Cheri703> and yes
<jgould> My google fu didn't work
<jgould> I didn't do anything to the phone... *whistles innocently*
<Cheri703> how new is this phone?
<Cheri703> as in, when was it released?
<jgould> Marchish
<Cheri703> k
<jgould> and now the phone was never rooted
<TheErk> night peeps
<jgould> Night Erk
<Cheri703> apparently the phoenix source code hasn't officially been released yet
<Cheri703> http://forum.androidcentral.com/lg-phoenix-thrive/79670-lg-not-releasing-source-code-thrive-2.html
<jgould> I came across that too
<Cheri703> therefore, you will likely have issues with potential roms, as well as not have an easy time finding the stock rom
<jgould> I can deal with the stock rom, I just want this ATT bloat gone
<Cheri703> generally they need the source code (or someone has to copy/sanitize what they pull from the device itself) to then have the drivers and junk for custom roms
<Cheri703> yeah...hang on a sec
<Cheri703> not specific to your phone, but may prove somewhat helpful as an app list / methodology: http://androidforums.com/motorola-flipside/345440-how-root-uninstall-bloatware-de-activate-moto-blur-motorola-flipside.html
<jgould> The version of AAB is diffrent on my phone (It's 2.2) and someone speculated that it's buried deeper than it was before
<Cheri703> :/ k
<Cheri703> I don't know much about a. at&t, and b. lg phones...
<Cheri703> I'm htc through and through :)
<jgould> I wonder if I can return this and get an Aria... Hmm... Maybe worth a call and asking
<ronnoc> i saw it there Cheri - I wonder if I use the stand-alone client now, if the separate back-end front-end setup will use my same config file? hmmmm
<Cheri703> no clue
<Cheri703> try #quassel
<ronnoc> more fun to just dive in sometimes :)
<Cheri703> that works too :/
<Cheri703> * :)
<ronnoc> hehe
 * Cheri703 is going to read for a bit, ping if needed
 * ronnoc nods
<ronnoc> have fun
 * jgould has his android powered phone plugged in wiht a blackberry cord...
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy!
<skellat> Howdy
<Unit193> That was a little massive!
<jgould> well that was nice...
<skellat> What was massive?
<Unit193> Netsplit...
<Unit193> jgould: Did you have fun? ;)
<jgould> I looked up and I was disconnected...
<canthus13> paultag: waitwut? Facebook? Seriously?
<paultag> canthus13: yeah, I'm in Palo Alto right now, in Facebook's hotel. I can see the warehouse
<paultag> canthus13: They paid for *
<paultag> interview is in now + 5
<canthus13> Nice.
<canthus13> Eh? What does facebook need a warehouse for?
<paultag> canthus13: they don't have offices. Everyone is on a single flat floor that's open, everyone.
<canthus13> Weird... Creepy.
<paultag> canthus13: I hear it's cool. They apparently put new guys around all the C*O types to freak them out
<canthus13> Heh. No pressure, eh?
<paultag> canthus13: dude, I'm so stressed over it, It's about to be so fucking hard
<canthus13> Heh. Calm down.  Interviews suck, but they're survivable. :)
<paultag> thanks :)
<canthus13> Wow though... Palo Alto.  Lotsa huge players there... I used to know half the people at Xerox's research center there.
<paultag> canthus13: yeah, it's odd. There are tech-ey sounding companies allllll all around
<paultag> and ads for software and stuff
<canthus13> Heh.  Yeah. I'm glad I avoided picking up a job out there... I hate urban sprawl.
<paultag> canthus13: I want this so bad. I'd knock some heads to work here for a ywar
<paultag> year
<canthus13> Heh. It'd look great on a resume for sure. :)
<paultag> if I had it my way, I'd take like 5 years there
<canthus13> You're young.. I would have killed for a job around there when I was your age.  Now, though... I'd hate to drag my family out there.
<paultag> canthus13: truth
<canthus13> Austin, otoh, is a great place for family, and has lotsa high-tech stuff going on... as well as an *amazing* music scene.
<deejoe> is the warehouse actually in Palo Alto?
<deejoe> maybe East PA?
 * deejoe has a hard time imagining parts of PA with warehouses
<paultag> deejoe: no, it's in Palo Alto
<paultag> deejoe: East Palo Alto is nasty
<deejoe> so it's west of 101?
<paultag> I'll walk over there early and blog the photo
<paultag> deejoe: yar. My hotel is right down the block, we're not that close to 101
<paultag> although I don't really know the area
<deejoe> oh, I see it
<deejoe> the internets they are amazing
<canthus13> Heh.
<paultag> deejoe: yar. Not bad. Not bad.
<deejoe> just a hop over from page mill rd of vc (in)famy
<canthus13> paultag: If you get the job, that puts you about 3 hours from some of the most amazing scenery in North America...
<paultag> canthus13: where?
<canthus13> Yosemite and the surrounding national parks.
<deejoe> well, all over, really.
<canthus13> True/
<deejoe> pacific ocean
<canthus13> The Valley itself is pretty fucking ugly, though...
<paultag> I'm such an east-coast dude, though
<deejoe> haha
<canthus13> Big Sur as well..
<deejoe> paultag: don't let it all dazzle you too much
 * deejoe waves paultag towards some online salary calculators
<paultag> deejoe: the sun rises on the wrong side of the ocean
<paultag> when facing north
<deejoe> though, I guess, comparing Boston living expenses wouldn't be too far off
<canthus13> The politics, taxes, and ridiculously high cost of living suck, though. :/
<paultag> canthus13: yar
<deejoe> paultag: more like, the sun is just over the ocean at the wrong time of day
<canthus13> Oh yeah.. you're from MA.  not much difference then.
<paultag> deejoe: :)
<paultag> canthus13: yar
<deejoe> no Romneycare though
<paultag> damn shame
<paultag> I liked that about MA
<canthus13> deejoe: No. he gets medical instead.
<paultag> back when Mitt was a real man's man, and ran Mass.
<canthus13> ..MediCal.
<paultag> canthus13: truth, Fb has some insane bennies
<canthus13> Which is a clusterfuck.
<paultag> canthus13: 3 meals a day on their dime, too
<deejoe> it's one thing to have high taxes, its another to have the taxes go for something in addition to lining corrupt pockets
<canthus13> Ooo....
<canthus13> paultag: of course, when they pay for three meals a day, it's because you have no personal time... 12-16 hours a day.. :/
<paultag> canthus13: truth, but if i'm already there
<paultag> might as well get me some nomables
<deejoe> which makes proximity to scenery somewhat superfluous
<paultag> ha!
<canthus13> paultag: True...
<deejoe> digiserfs
<paultag> that's sadly true
<paultag> wow, when you put it like that
<paultag> "WORK FOR US, WE FEED YOU"
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Still.... I'd love to have Facebook on my resume.
<paultag> I would too, which is why I'm stressing
<paultag> if this was some no-name company, I'd do fine, but since it's Facebook, I might trip myself up
<deejoe> working for .com in .ca.us is like going overseas--instant credibility bump when coming back east when you can't stand it out there any more, or realize that all you'll ever be able to afford is a 35sq ft apt.
<paultag> deejoe: :)
<deejoe> or you get tired of wondering what the frack the season is
<deejoe> because you're used to 4 seasons, and all they have is 2
<deejoe> "is it raining?  Y/N"
<deejoe> "are the hills on fire?  Y/N"
<paultag> deejoe: Palo Alto average temp is very close (Low vs Max), so I have a feeling it's pretty summer-like all year long
<deejoe> paultag: it is
<paultag> not at all like Cleveland or Boston
<deejoe> there are a few streets in Santa Cruz with old houses, Queen Anne style I think?  Anyway, they have these imported deciduous trees there.
<deejoe> Poor things don't know WTF is going on, dropping leaves at all sorts of weird times during the year.
<paultag> deejoe: hahaha, oh noo.
<paultag> did not even think about that
<paultag> ouch, that sucks
<paultag> "It's cold! Abadon tree! Abandon tree!"
<paultag> "False alarm guys, it's summer"
 * deejoe distinctly remembers the first time in rained in SC when we were there.
<deejoe> it was Oct 31st.  My wife had been there since July, me since about August.
<deejoe> it does stay not too bad if you're close to water, but parts of San Jose get blistering in the summer.
<deejoe> the key word when it comes to temps there is "microclimates"
<deejoe> one christmas we went up to get a christmas tree at a farm in the SC hills.
<deejoe> I was wearing shorts because it was very mild down in town.
<deejoe> but I about froze my tuchas off at the farm.
<deejoe> "Let's just cut something down and go before I die of hypothermia"
<paultag> haha, oh no
<paultag> I wonder if a lot of people use gliders
<paultag> there must be some awesome temp. deltas to ride out
<paultag> you could stay up for hours
<deejoe> ah, right, probably
<deejoe> I don't recall ever seeing any.
<paultag> wonder if it's because they're so close to SFO
<deejoe> the approach for one of the airports, SJC maybe, comes in way high over Santa Cruz
<deejoe> I remember watching them come in a lot
<paultag> ah, yeah
<deejoe> not low enough for noise
<canthus13> paultag: there's a lot of parasaling and hang gliding.
<deejoe> high enough that it might have even been SFO or Oakland, I don't know.
<paultag> canthus13: humm
<deejoe> I'd guess air traffic is less a concern, and access to good spots where you can get landowners permission without getting tangled up in liability concersn is higher on the list.
<paultag> deejoe: IIRC being above the property is not a problem
<paultag> but don't quote me
<deejoe> I mean from the launch and land sites, more like
<paultag> deejoe: ah, right, aye
<deejoe> paultag: oh, hey, I think I missed saying this, but congratulations on your graduation :-)
<paultag> deejoe: thank you! It was a quick 4 years
<deejoe> when you're having fun, as they say
<paultag> deejoe: true story :)
<deejoe> one thing I did see a ton of out there is surfing, of course
<deejoe> there's even a Pizza My Heart in PA now, iirc
<deejoe> paultag: do you have a wetsuit?
<paultag> deejoe: no, but I have all the other gear for SCUBA, and I'm checked out in the Classroom
<deejoe> awesome
<paultag> so that's in the list if I get out here :)
<deejoe> right.
<paultag> just do my checkout dives and call it a day
<deejoe> yeah, Monterey Bay has some awesome stuff iirc
<deejoe> I don't dive, but there's the huge reserve there, MBARI and the aquarium and all that.
<paultag> Oh well. This is a long shot with facebook anyway
<paultag> I have 3 hours of interviews in a row
<deejoe> fun
<paultag> naaaaawt.
<deejoe> oh, come on.
<deejoe> can't go in all tense and so on.
<paultag> it's fun if I know what I'm doing
<paultag> otherwise it's nasty
<paultag> because I don't like being wrong
<deejoe> haha
<deejoe> you and a million other Type A techies in the Valley
<paultag> deejoe: I'm not type A, I'm just an anal-retentive Type B
<paultag> and only about some things, I only care about what I care about :)
<deejoe> nice correction
<deejoe> ;-)
<paultag> yeah the more I qualify the worse it gets
<deejoe> anyway, good luck, mang.
<paultag> thanks jabroni
 * deejoe goes back to the pre-niece's-wedding stuff
<paultag> I'm off to hunt some danish
<paultag> deejoe: good puck with that! :)
<canthus13> Whee... Big CME yesterday... Wonder if it'll be enough for auroras?
<canthus13> http://www.eurekalert.org/multimedia/pub/32955.php?from=187167
<Cheri703> paultag: in case you make it back to your computer: good luck!
<paultag> Cheri703: thanks! :)
<Cheri703> you will do fine!
<paultag> Cheri703: http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253594_1467391805065_1241640882_31475459_512489_n.jpg ← FB HQ
<paultag> Cheri703: and thanks!
<Cheri703> heh, perhaps we're all just easily impressed, but know you have a large group of ohioans who think you're awesome and are rooting for you ;D
<paultag> awww, thanks guys
 * jgould has new new phone
<thafreak> anyone feel those 15k rpm hard drives are worth the ridiculous price tag?
<thafreak> especially when you put them in a raid 10?
<Cheri703> http://consumerist.com/2011/06/pay-your-student-loan-or-the-dept-of-education-will-kick-in-your-door-and-handcuff-your-husband.html
<canthus13> I suspect we'll find later that she acquired the loans fraudulently.
<canthus13> Still... swat was a bit ridiculous.
<canthus13> They got pretty nasty with my sister when she dropped out and had to repay her grants.
 * canthus13 is finding other cases of arrests over loan fraud.
<canthus13> ...Or, apparently, the warrant was for failure to provide information to a court.  essentially, a bench warrant.
<canthus13> http://www.mndaily.com/2003/02/14/us-marshals-arrest-student-loan-debtors-twin-cities
<canthus13> Wow. It's hotter HERE than in Texas.
<dmcglone> Hello all
<canthus13> eh? Oh.  it's *you*
<jandrusk> What up?
<Unit193> jandrusk: Not too much, got my coffee
<jandrusk> Hopefully the strong stuff.
<Unit193> Hazelnut, and it's not bad!
<jandrusk> That's good stuff.
<Unit193> I think so... But I love the irish cream!
<Unit193> jandrusk: Do you do any games? (I don't much, but AssaultCube once in a blue moon)
<canthus13> Hmm... games.
 * canthus13 should play sauerbraten again sometime.
<Unit193> AC = Cube | sauerbraten = Cube2
<jandrusk> Just started playing with Battle of Wesnoth
<canthus13> Unit193: I've got a server running that my kids occasionally play on.
<Unit193> canthus13: Mod server?
<canthus13> Unit193: nah.
<canthus13> Just the standard server.
<canthus13> my kids love the coop mode.
<Unit193> I'll join so they can kick some butt!
<Unit193> (I used to be good at AssaultCube, but stopped for a bit and now I'm rather bad...)
<canthus13> Heh. I don't have any ports forwarded at the moment.. so it's not visible... But I'll take care of that sometime.
 * canthus13 portscans teh server because he forgot which ports need to be forwarded.
<jandrusk> LOL.
<canthus13> It was faster than googling. :)
 * jgould is bored
 * jgould roots Unit193
<canthus13> jgould: ...You are aware of the australian definition of 'root'?
<jgould> No
<canthus13> roughly equal to 'f*ck* in the US.
<jgould> ah
<canthus13> heh.
 * jgould needs to root his new new phone
 * jgould has an HTC Inspire 4G
<Cheri703> nice jgould, finally came to your senses and got an htc ;)
<Cheri703> canthus13: http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/06/08/it-service-desk-wheel-of-responses-pic/
<jandrusk> Going to be rooting my Samsung Transform soon.
<canthus13> Cheri703: HAHA!
<Cheri703> :D
<canthus13> My wife is ranting about having to use Winodws *AND* Mac at school...
<Cheri703> heh
<jandrusk> She needs to be converted onto the true path that is Ubuntu.
<Unit193> jandrusk: His wife LOVES Ubuntu and hates Windows (She would kill canthus13 if he put it back on her computer)
<canthus13> Unit193: Heh. you beat me to it.
<Unit193> He didn't get it anyway
<canthus13> I'm making her a USB install to loan out to people at school when they ask questions...
<Unit193> Your version of openbox? Or what are you going to put on it?
<canthus13> I'm just putting 10.04 live on it.
 * canthus13 still has to sort out a lot of stuff before he makes an Openbox ISO.
<canthus13> wow. it's 100F outisde.
<Unit193> Temperature: 91°F (Heat Index: 96°F); Humidity: 48%
<jgould> It's 4PM alredy?
<Unit193> It's 16:20 alright!
<Unit193> jgould: Get that phone setup yet? (HTC keeps with the Android updates best)
<jgould> not yet.  I have most of my apps reinstalled (except for the Amazon App Store) I  haven't been still long enough to root it yet
<jgould> Also, the 1GHz Snapdragon in this thing is fast
<Unit193> That's faster than a computer I have....
<jgould> heh
<Unit193> It didn't support my P3 665 :(
<jgould> what didn't
<Unit193> The computer (It was a long shot at best)
<jgould> what didn't support it?
<Unit193> The computer I have....
 * jgould headdesks
<jgould> not bad... 10076kbps down... Now I'll turn off wifi
<jgould> 1700 kbps down on Cell Data
<canthus13> 1.7mbit? ...Not *that* bad.
 * jgould prepares for a rootfest
 * Unit193 really shouldn't remember what canthus13 called it...
<jgould> :P
<canthus13> Hehe.
 * jgould pokes canthus13 with a stick
<jgould> The AC is loosing the battle
<SkrappJaw> ours has been on constant most of the day.
<SkrappJaw> Im glad to have been off work today. Plastics factories are HOT!
 * Unit193 doesn't have it
<jgould> it's 78 up from 73 this morning
<jgould> Anyone have the HTC Insipre?
 * SkrappJaw has crackberry
<SkrappJaw> ><
 * jgould feels sorry for SkrappJaw
<canthus13> jgould: thpthpthp.
<canthus13> jgould: We're at about 88 in the house. :/  I had to put ice cubes in the aquarium to keep the temp down.
<jgould> Monday we were up to 88 inside
<canthus13> It's 100F here in Toledo. :(
<SkrappJaw> >:P
<jgould> Hmm... I'm not having luck rooting this Inspire...
<Unit193> "that's gonna get worse, too. I read the ati driver will have to be 915 or higher now" This will work correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/622072/
<Unit193> "intel has to -915 now" "Can't even file bugs for less then that in launchpad"
<jgould> I thought HTC's were easy to root
<jgould> me grumbles
<Cheri703> they just have more support
 * jgould cusses some more
<jgould> Maybe I need a naitve install of Winblows
<canthus13> jgould: that could be...
<Unit193> Redneck Riding Mower > http://i.imgur.com/kvIz8.jpg
<canthus13> which makes no sense.
<canthus13> but there are plenty of USB linux installs that require windows to install them.
<jgould> you can't do a software update on a BlackBerry unless you have windows...
<jgould> I think doing it in a VM isn't cutting it.  It's looking for some kind of access that it's getting passed through properly
<jgould> I've seen stranger things...
<jgould> The computer calls the Inspire a "High Andriod Phone"
<Cheri703> jgould: what vm software to you use?
<jgould> VM Ware.  I'm in the Mac OS at the moment.  (Actually been here for a while.  I'm more productve when my track pad works properly...
<canthus13> hah. My wife's *STILL* bitching about using MacOS and Windows at school....
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Great... My wife just reminded me that I'm going to be 30 next month
<canthus13> jgould: It's teh first anniversary of your 29th birthday.
<jgould> I like it
<canthus13> :D
<jgould> Or I'll be 21 wiht 9 years experence...
<jgould> Not that those 9 years have helped my typing...
<canthus13> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-09
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy doody!
<skellat> Good evening
<skellat> What is new?
<Unit193> Looks like the driver for my display is going to stop
<Unit193> *Ubuntu is going to stop using it
<skellat> Which one is that?
<skellat> nouveau?  s3?  mirage?
<Cheri703> o/
<Unit193> 8xx chipset (Via email)\
<skellat> 8xx chipset hasn't had good support for a good two years now
<Unit193> I've noticed...
<Unit193> Do you happen to know ANY distro that may have something that works?
<skellat> With 8xx?  I had to go out and buy a video card so I could disable the motherboard's stuff for Ubuntu and openSUSE.  You might try Puppy Linux to see if it will boot cleanly, though.
<skellat> Lucid Puppy is the version of Puppy Linux that is binary compatible with Ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<Unit193> It just randomly has screen freezes...
<skellat> My Frankenstein box is running Puppy nicely and is giving less trouble with video than Xubuntu was giving me
<Unit193> I'll test that... If that doesn't work, I may have to switch back :/
<skellat> Be forewarned, Puppy uses JWM and OpenBox
<skellat> And ROX-Filer
<skellat> And is Australian in origin
<Unit193> I have booted it a few times, but never liked it that much :/
<skellat> It is really stable with my full install to hard disk
<canthus13> Puppy is decent.
<canthus13> It's got a nice live/persistent hybrid thing going on, too.
<skellat> For now, I'm letting it be the sole OS on the Frankenstein box
<skellat> If I get bored, I may move Franky to Tiny Core Linuc
<skellat> s/Linuc/Linux
<skellat> We need a push for a minimal GUI Ubuntu
<canthus13> skellat: I'm working on Openbox.
<canthus13> skellat: It'd be cool if we could get it made into an official version...
<skellat> canthus13: Is a metapackage out there yet to turn a desktop into one based on OpenBox?
<canthus13> although, truthfully, it won't be *that* minimal.
<canthus13> skellat: Unfortunately, no.
<skellat> canthus13: That's a step that needs to be handled so that things could move along
<canthus13> skellat: I need a spare machine to build up from a minimal CD, so I can get that going.
<skellat> canthus13: I think that's what the Lubuntu folks did even before they were deemed official
<skellat> canthus13: Ripping the hard drive out of Franky would free up hardware but only temporarily
<skellat> Is it time to start trolling garage sales looking for spare boxes?
<canthus13> skellat: I suppose I could consolidate a couple of my servers...
<skellat> canthus13: Put a call out on the mailing list to see if anybody has unused hardware so you can build your own Frankenstein testbed
<canthus13> skellat: I'll pull something together.  I have parts... I just need a spare mouse and a hard drive.
 * canthus13 figures his 1.2ghz tbird should be plenty of horsepower.
<skellat> canthus13: How big of a hard drive?
<canthus13> For something this small? 10GB would be plenty... as long as it's ATA.
<skellat> canthus13: There might be something laying around Erie Looking Productions that fits that size spec, perhaps
<skellat> canthus13: I'll need to ask Mister Engineer
<Cheri703> pata or sata?
<canthus13> PATA.
<canthus13> this motherboard is 10 years old... :)
<skellat> We've definitely got PATA here
 * canthus13 has a pile of dead ones.
<Cheri703> I hate anxiety -_-
<skellat> Cheri703: Anxiety over what?
<Cheri703> well, over stupid stuff
<skellat> Cheri703: Anything that can be appropriately mentioned in a logged environment?
<Cheri703> tonight is: husband is out on bike, it's starting to get dark, he has no headlight, and he was supposed to call when he was headed home, which should have been any time in the last 20 minutes or so...but no word
<Cheri703> I am prone to anxiety
<Cheri703> it's dumb
<skellat> You could get a Zoombak tracker to ping to get a fix on him?
<Cheri703> hehe, ohhhh I wish
<skellat> Supposedly the work well if you have runners like Siberian Husky dogs
<Cheri703> he just called \o/
<skellat> Excellent
<canthus13> Cheri703: I just satisfy my worries with sprint family locator. :)  (Also, I can give my wife directions when she's lost that way. :)
<skellat> That works if you've got consistent coverage.  We have spots in Ashtabula County that only get Inmarsat service as none of the big 4 will provide coverage
 * skellat walks out of the room for the moment
<canthus13> blargh.  Power dip killed my servers... and one of 'em isn't coming back up. :(
<canthus13> Fortunately, it was just a sauerbraten server.
 * canthus13 can move that to another machine.
 * skrappjaw is here.
<canthus13> Oh well.. that machine's name didn't fit in with the rest of the network anyway. :/
<skrappjaw> lol. i feel like a super hero.
<canthus13> skrappjaw: You should wear a cape.  And tights.  in public.
<canthus13> ...And if you do, post pics. :)
 * skrappjaw has been known to sport spandex and goggles.
<skrappjaw> I was a swimmer in highschool. Got my letter. :)
<Unit193> http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/171285/parting-linux-and-mono Why you should move to linux if you don't like webapps
<Cheri703> So here's a question: anyone have a router that a. they don't want anymore, b. they don't want money for, and c. can run alternate firmware (ideally something I can mess with QoS settings on)?
<canthus13> Cheri703: I have a router that fits A&B... but not C. :/
<canthus13> http://baconipsum.com/
<thafreak> http://shop.mattel.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4032107
<thafreak> computer engineer barbie
<thafreak> well, she has a laptop, pda and glasses...so I guess that's what makes some one a computer engieer
<canthus13> old link is old... :)
<Cheri703> thafreak: is there a reason she can't be a computer engineer?
<Cheri703> and for the record, there is a picture of tux on the "shelf" on it somewhere
<thafreak> there's no reason...I just wish it wasn't so....barbie I guess
<thafreak> my kids just started getting the barbies....we didn't want them to have them till much later...but we had a birthday party...so my oldest got some barbies
<thafreak> now they are everywhere
<Cheri703> better to have the "career" barbies than the "OMG FASHION" barbies though
<thafreak> yeah, but I guess my point is that these so called career barbies aren't any different than the OMG fashion barbies
<thafreak> just because a barbie has a laptop and a pda, doesn't mean she's a computer engineer
<thafreak> I guess it's the computer scientist in my being offended more than anything else
<thafreak> I mean who doesn't carry around a laptop and a pda these days?
<thafreak> I think I'm just grumpy
<thafreak> it's my job anyway to make sure my kids grow up to be computer engineers...
<thafreak> er, um, I mean know about that as an option :)
<thafreak> Anyone interested in the joining of search engines and live tv?
<thafreak> I have this college buddy, who I re-connected with, who is also a CS student
<thafreak> now all he does is send me these crazy ideas for projects he has, 99.9% of which I have no interest in
<canthus13> thafreak: I dunno... cable box search functions could definitely use improvement...
<canthus13> (Doesn't google TV handle live TV?
<thafreak> he wanted like a show where people discuss the latest hot topics on the internet
<thafreak> I was like, you mean like diggnation...i don't think he realized they already had a show like that
<canthus13> thafreak: ....Tech TV? Been done, died.
<thafreak> half the time, I think he just strings together big words to make his emails sound really "academic"
<canthus13> turned into g4, which, while having some really attractive women hosting shows, has very little to do with real tech stuff anymore.
<thafreak> it just ends up being that I have no clue what he's talking about....
<canthus13> yay technovomit. :)
<thafreak> now he wants to do something with the kinnect and real time geographically distributed panel discussions...
<thafreak> i keep telling him, I'm interested in virtualization, storage, and maybe a sprinkle of voip
<thafreak> he came back with storage, well, what about blah blah blah archive of blah blah blah...
<thafreak> his definition of storage and mine are obviously different :)
<canthus13> Heh. Maybe he's not really your friend.  maybe he's a spambot pretending to be your friend.
<thafreak> I think disks...protocols...he's thinking several layers above all that
<thafreak> you know, his emails do sound kind of spammy
<thafreak> So, in other news...what's this about citigroup being hacked, and customer credit card info being stolen?
<canthus13> What's new?
<thafreak> is there any legal recourse?
<thafreak> like if that happened to my bank, can my bank be held accountable for being stupid?
<canthus13> I think they're held financially responsible...
 * canthus13 wonders if it was the bank itself, of it it was a site the bank owns that got hacked...
<canthus13> thafreak: Oh wow. Sony is still using windows 2000 servers.
 * canthus13 is digging around in Sony's network diagrams that were released by lulzsec.
<Unit193> Nice comment http://idle.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2225160&cid=36387084
<BiosElement> canthus13:: That's just...
 * BiosElement 's mind blows
<canthus13> BiosElement: Have you grabbed the file with the network diagrams and the site source code?
<canthus13> BiosElement: Most of their servers are win 2003. :/
<canthus13> ...But several app servers are running 2k.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-10
<Cheri703> http://failbook.failblog.org/2011/06/09/funny-facebook-fails-sarah-palin-supporters-wtf
<Cheri703> I feel sick after reading that
<canthus13> She does tend to attact the loonies.
 * canthus13 is just hoping the republicans can field someone who has some small chance of winning.
<Cheri703> apparently mitt romney is looking good
<Cheri703> and he's at least reasonably sane
<Cheri703> from what I understand
<canthus13> He is... but iirc, he's a mormon... which is a strike against him with moderates.
<Cheri703> there are varying types of mormons out there
<canthus13> I know, but people flip over religion..
<BiosElement> canthus13: Nah, don't care that much haha
<Cheri703> yeah, we're talking about this whole thing in u-w
<Cheri703> I kind of want to go for a walk and check out a house that is for sale, but I would only be torturing myself because I am nowhere near being able to purchase one anytime soon :/
<canthus13> Bah. even *I* have an itchy nose. :/
<dmcglone1> anybody watching the NBA ‌finals?
<dvz-> wassup ppl
<dmcglone1> the sky dvz- ;-)
<dvz-> dmcglone1: clever ;)
<dmcglone1> I'm getting ready to watch the NBA finals hoping Miami loses
<dvz-> dmcglone1: I agree there
<dmcglone1> I don't like either team, but I can't stand Lebron. LOL
 * dmcglone1 used to be a cavs fan, but after Lebron left, I went back to my childhood team Boston Celtics
<dvz-> dmcglone1: who's winning?
<canthus13> me.
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy hoho!
<skellat> Howdy
<skellat> What's new?  Apparently Identica fell over today...which isn't bad considering how infrequently they do compared to Twitter
 * Unit193 wouldn't know about either :)
<skellat> It happens
<skellat> In the end, it comes down to scalability of servers
<skellat> Federation has helped Identica but only to an extent
<Unit193> Cheri703: You're in #ubuntu-irc ?
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone> Hi all
<skellat> I tried to start a new thread here on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10925473
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-11
<dmcglone> Hi all
<Cheri703> o/
<canthus13> blargh.
<dmcglone1> switched rooms... LOL
<canthus13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etU_wtP5Pck&feature=related
<dmcglone1> what was the purpose of it?
<dmcglone1> I couldn't make out what she was saying
<dmcglone1> canthus13: ?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: I just thought it was creepy...
<dmcglone1> did she say what the device was for? If it was for what I was thinking then no need to explain.. LOL
 * skellat waves
 * canthus13 waves skellat.
<dmcglone1> hello skellat
<skellat> Howdy
<skellat> How goes it?
<dmcglone1> how's it goin
<dmcglone1> ha
<skellat> It has been a weird enough day here in Ashtabula County
<dmcglone1> I'm just sitting here with my heating pad on my back
<skellat> dmcglone1: What caused?
<dmcglone1> whats going on there?
<dmcglone1> skellat: I have had a bad back since '94 the cause of this time around was a bike ride :-/
<dmcglone1> 3 freakin weeks ago
<dmcglone1> past 2 or 3 days it's been feeling a lot better. I'm able to walk without pain :-)
<dmcglone1> so whats happening in Ashtabula?
<skellat> Rain and idiot drivers
<skellat> You'd think people who survive the snows here could handle the liquid form of snow
<dmcglone1> ha, yeah
<dmcglone1> it's storming here also
<skellat> Nice
<dmcglone1> last night I slept on the back porch swing.. it was nice and cool
<dmcglone1> not tonight.. LOL
<canthus13> http://www.photoblip.com/pictures/2623/gumball-machine-warning.html
<skellat> canthus13: Creative marketing for a dentist's office?
<canthus13> skellat: Heh.
<Unit193> I just got back from 2 good movies :P
<TheErk> Hola
<Cheri703> hi
<TheErk> sup?
<Cheri703> getting ready to root my nook
 * canthus13 snickers.
<Unit193> canthus13!!
<canthus13> :D
<canthus13> Cheri703: so soon? I thought you were gonna wait a while...
<Cheri703> well, I was waiting for it to get easier
<Cheri703> and for a launcher that'd work with it
<Cheri703> both of those have been met
<Cheri703> so...I'm going for it
<canthus13> Ah.
<canthus13> Cool. :)  Good luck.
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<TheErk> And the purpose of this is?
<Unit193> I guess I should say howdy to TheErk...
<Unit193> Na... ;)
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy!
<skellat> Hello
<skellat> How goes it?
<Unit193> Bloody computer keeps freezing up (Getting faster/heppening more)
<skellat> Yikes
<skellat> Which one is dying?
<Unit193> It's not the newist/main, but it's the one I use the most!
<skellat> What arch?
<Unit193> Optiplex GX260 is the model
<skellat> Ah, x86
<skellat> How does the heat sink look?  Does it need to have new thermal paste put on it and the heat sink re-seated?
<skellat> We had to do that for Dad's x86 box recently
<Unit193> I don't think so... But I might not know...
<Cheri703> TheErk: the purpose of rooting nook?
<TheErk> yes ma'am
<Cheri703> it is running full android 2.1 I can put other apps on it, both as backup for phone apps (putting a map program on there) and to enhance usability of the nook for reading functions as well. several people are installing the kindle app for android so they can use the nook for any ebook format
<Cheri703> others are going to be hacking further so they end up with a small e-ink tablet
<skrappjaw> howdy
<skrappjaw> whats this you are talking about?
<Unit193> skellat: Pics in a sec, do you have a sec?
<skrappjaw> Cher703: I started work on my PS3 ubuntu controller mod.
<skrappjaw> the PS button now has the ubuntu emblem. It looks really slick. Next is painting the controller base white and orange on top.
<Cheri703> skrappjaw: I just rooted my nook :D
<skrappjaw> nice
<Unit193> Can't be CPU overheat because the computer will stay on... But it's not display because I can't remote into it
<skellat> Sorry...I had to wander away...
<Unit193> No problem! It's back online (for now...)
<skellat> Cool.  I gotta go prep for work tonight so I will catch y'all hopefully around 2130-2200 maybe...
 * Cheri703 is rooted and running some other stuff :D
<canthus13> Cheri703: ...
<Cheri703> yeah yeah
<canthus13> Sorry.
<Cheri703> I got a launcher on there, and I'm installing some apps
 * canthus13 has such a hard time keeping a straight face with that word.
<Cheri703> mmmhm
 * canthus13 grins.
 * canthus13 refuses to grow up. :)
<skrappjaw> the old world meaning for the word F*ck had to do with planting.
<skrappjaw> no joke. learned that from a linguist in the US Army.
<skrappjaw> or at least it was used that way. Probably due to old germanic definitions that deal with copulation, or propagation.
 * Cheri703 is content now :)
<Cheri703> we are headed off to the drive in theater tonight with some friends
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-12
<Unit193> skellat: Welcome back!
<Unit193> dvz-__, dvz-_, dvz-: Getting into cloning?
<skellat> Here's a quickie brain teaser: http://identi.ca/attachment/47428627
<skellat> Spot the mistake in the sadly rather real street sign in Ashtabula City
<skellat> ??
<Unit193> 3th? Good one!
<skellat> And sadly it is real
<skellat> What else has been erupting across the LoCo?
<Unit193> Cheri703 went to a drive in with friends and rooted her nook... Not sure if there is anything else :P
<skellat> My phone is tethered at the moment.  Time Warner decided to start throttling our link, it seems
<Unit193> I didn't think TWC did that...
<canthus13> They could be testing it...
<Unit193> That's never a good thing...
<canthus13> Nope... but now that AT&T is imposing caps, *EVERYONE* is going to start.
<Unit193> What are they at?
<canthus13> Depends on the speed.
<canthus13> I don't know the exact numbers.. I just know they announced it a few weeks ago.
<Unit193> 150GB for DSL and 250GB for U-Verse with $10 per 50 over and 2 grace months
<canthus13> It's a decent amount, but it'll piss off a lot of people.
<canthus13> and with netflix becoming crazy popular, it's not going to be enough for long.
<canthus13> I'm talking to someone in NY with TW speed issues right now...
<Unit193> Gaa... I need to upgrade Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp1 (07/27/08) micro
<Unit193> I never did lookup olsrd vs not olsrd
<BiosElement> I feel evil
<BiosElement> I've decided to not bother with my identi.ca account anymore
<BiosElement> Spambots attack it like nuts and I'm shocked at how simply it would be for them to stop the major ones >.<
<BiosElement> Simply not allowing 50 posts in 300 groups in a 5 minute period would help it >.>
<Unit193> Good to know you're still alive!
<BiosElement> I just got a solid net connection today
<Unit193> Congrats! Looks like you haven't done anything with biosinteractive.com :/
<BiosElement> I'm going too hah, as in this week.
<BiosElement> Still trying to write up all the concepts I've been working on AND move my mother in at the same time
<Unit193> Mind helping an idiot with cherokee sometime? (Yes it's easy to use, but I can't get php to work with a subpage...) If not, I can always search it...
<BiosElement> Yep, though I'll probably just point you back to the manual :P Usually the problem is user error, Cherokee's not the most obvious to use although it beats the pants off apache
<Unit193> I'm sure it is user error... I can get /sub to point to another location than the default, but when I type a php script in, it sends it for download. And I know php scripts work in the normal dir (Major user error...)
<BiosElement> Sounds like your regex for the php is buggered
<Unit193> I'm sure this isn't the best way to do this...
<BiosElement> Ok, I'll go through my settings and you can see if anythings odd
<BiosElement> doc root is /var/www/bioselement/root, note it doesn't have a trailing slash
<BiosElement> First behavior rule is extensions php which handles php. It's important it's first
<BiosElement> below that I also have a File Exists filter for static content, if you have that filter 'before' the php filter it's not going to work
<Unit193> I have an odd setup...
<BiosElement> I might suggest deactivating it and making a new one, sometimes it's just a typo in an odd place that you'll spend hours trying to find
<Unit193> The root differs from the /subpage location (This works without php) but the normal location supports php (php is at the top)
<BiosElement> It 'should' work fine for subdirectories
<BiosElement> UNLESS you have a seperate behavior handler that jumps in before php can do it's thing
<Unit193> subdir is in /var/www but the default is in (for example) /var/mnt/www
<BiosElement> That' might' have something to do with it
<Unit193> Only work if I reverse the dir settings and make /var/www the default...
<Unit193> Still up?
<BiosElement> Ahh
<BiosElement> Off to sleep I go >.<
<BiosElement> Unit193: Yeah, that's probably the only way it'll work
<BiosElement> I know it had a weird-ish limitation like that.
<Unit193> BiosElement: Have a good night!
<BiosElement> Thanks, you too!
<Unit193> Major netsplit. Computer went down AGAIN! memtest...
<Cheri703> http://cartoonbox.slate.com/hottopic/?image=4&topicid=522
<canthus13> Cheri703: How true.. what amazes me is that I got *my* job with the crappy credit I have.. they ran a credit check on me.  Hell, they ran a background check on me and wouldn't hire me until I took care of a ticket that I had a warrant for.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> it is stupid, why would my credit make me a better or worse worker? I guess they could try to say it means more or less likely to steal? or be focused on non work things, but...really....what impact does it have on someone's ability to get a job
<Cheri703> *DO a job
<scooter2_> Hi! I'm going to help a friend with getting her nook to behave with her ubuntu laptop soon. Has anyone had personal experience with this?
<canthus13> Cheri703: I can see credit being important in a cash handling job... Although, paycheck garnishment costs the company extra money.
<canthus13> scooter2_: paultag and Cheri703 have nooks...
<scooter2_> canthus13: Thanks! I'll creep around to ask them around it.
<Cheri703> scooter2_: new nook?
<Cheri703> canthus13: I guess I can see from a garnishment standpoint, but...still poor =/= stupid/bad worker/whatever and that's what it turns into :/
<scooter2_> Cheri703: A friend of mine has a new nook, and would like to use it to read .pdf files and listen to .mp3s. Have you found any quirks making it work well with Ubuntu?
<Cheri703> scooter2_: I rooted mine yesterday :D it's kinda nice, though I'll still mainly use it for reading
<Cheri703> it does NOT do audio
<Cheri703> and you want the newest version of calibre to make it easier to sync things (if you want to keep track of it all, if not, you can just plug it in and use it as mass storage)
<Cheri703> if they want calibre, basically copy and paste the text that is under "binary install" http://calibre-ebook.com/download_linux
<scooter2_> Cheri703: Hmm, that's probably why she hasn't got that to work. Cool, thanks! I'll tell you how it goes!
<Cheri703> yep. if she's interested in rooting it, it's not terribly difficult, but there are still a few kinks to work out
<Cheri703> I LOVE mine
<Cheri703> I've read 11 books and am working on the 12th since getting it
<Cheri703> last friday
<scooter2_> I think she'll want to play it safe. She's off to London for a little, far away from her brother and me if she runs into any bugs.
<scooter2_> Wow, 11? That's awesome! My dad got a kindle, but mostly uses it for textbooks. I think my friend would like to check out ebooks from the library and read them on her nook.
<scooter2_> What kind of book have you enjoyed most reading on your nook?
<Cheri703> I've been reading a particular series mainly
<Cheri703> there are several free ebook sites, they repackage public domain books
<Cheri703> hang on, I'll get some links
<Cheri703> www.feedbooks.com and www.gutenberg.org are good
<Cheri703> feedbooks has some paid books, but LOTS of free ones
<Cheri703> scooter2: don't know what you got of what I was last saying, did you get any of my responses to you?
<Cheri703> (wasn't sure with the ping timeout)
<scooter2> Cheri703: The last thing I saw was "last friday"
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<scooter2> Sorry that took so long!
<Cheri703> I'd said they've primarily been in one series, and there are several free ebook sites www.feedbooks.com and gutenberg.org are good
<Cheri703> feedbooks has paid books as well, but a good selection of free ones
<Cheri703> gutenberg and feedbooks take public domain works and repackage them, though feedbooks has some original works in there for free as well
<scooter2> Cool! I mostly read books old school, but I'll certainly pass the names on to my friend. As well as librivox.org, public domain audiobooks.
<scooter2> I read half of Anna Karenina on a palm pilot once--I didn't realize it was so long until I actually saw the book!
<Cheri703> yeah, it's a bit weird to just read straight through and then realize just how much you actually read
<scooter2> Yup!
<Unit193> How many passes does memtest need?
<canthus13> Unit193: If it doesn't fail in 2 or three passes, it's not likely to.
<canthus13> Does the machine have a built-in video chipset?
<Unit193> It's a small form computer
<canthus13> Check the video heat sink.
<Unit193> That would kill network too? (How exactly would I check?)
<Unit193> Pass 5, test 7
<canthus13> It could kill it for sure, especially if the chipset is integrated into the northbridge. (southbridge?)
<canthus13> I'd make sure there's no dust, possibly remove the sink and redo the thermal conductor.
<canthus13> The other possibility is that the PSU is going out.
<canthus13> Voltage fluctuations will cause the system to crash.
<Unit193> Is there an easy way to test? (I'll see if I can pickup another PSU)
<Unit193> I have blown it out twice so I don't think it's dust
<canthus13> A PSU tester. :)
<canthus13> And if it's a small form-factor, it might have a non-standard PSU...
<Unit193> I'm thinking video... And it's something that can be changed...
<Unit193> PSU isn't normal. The video had a (moving/odd/) line down the side...
<canthus13> Could be.. try a different card and disble onboard video in bios.
<Unit193> I don't think I have anything that can go in a small form-factor
<Unit193> If I can't get this to work, I am going to have to use Vista half the time... :( (Maybe I can find something to replace it?)
<canthus13> Hmm...
<gilbert> BiosElement: ping.  there's an issue with your vote.  its signed with key 8b9e357d, but launchpad says your key is 9cf898dd
<BiosElement> gilbert: I'll update LP, that's an outdated key
<gilbert> ok, thanks :)
<gilbert> canthus13: same problem.  your launchpad key is e4f47252, but your voting key is 5C0BCA1E
<BiosElement> Shows how much we use launchpad >.>
<gilbert> true ;)
<gilbert> well, really once you have a key you should really never need a new one
<gilbert> unless its been compromised
<gilbert> (or i guess more likely if you've forgotten the passphrase)
<BiosElement> Hah, or a faulty HD that I enjoyed busting up >.>
 * BiosElement has about had it with identica
<canthus13> gilbert: Meh. forgot how to update that key... and I can't revoke the old one. :(
<gilbert> it should just be something like gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key <key>
<canthus13> Bah. How do I decrypt the freaking mesasge with gmail?
<BiosElement> Copy/Paste is your friend sadly
<canthus13> Yeah, but into what? I'm assuming I dump it into a file, but how do I decrypt said file?
<gilbert> gpg --decrypt file
<canthus13> Ah. cool.
<gilbert> easy enough ;)
<BiosElement> gilbert: Updated LP btw
<canthus13> gilbert: All fixed.
<gilbert> ok, great.  thanks guys
<canthus13> no prob.
<BiosElement> prob, but no major prob. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-04
<canthus13> MaskedDriver: ?
<MaskedDriver> ?
<MaskedDriver> canthus13: what's up?
<canthus13> Oh. you versioned me.
<Unit193> canthus13: Irssi v0.8.15 still, no?
<canthus13> yep.
<MaskedDriver> canthus13: did I?
<MaskedDriver> probably a misclick or something. I'm trying out a new IRC client and I have no idea what's going on
<MaskedDriver> sorry about that
 * Unit193 did, is bad...
<yano> WeeChat is better \o/
<Unit193> Than pidgin? Sure.
<yano> than irssi
<canthus13> telnet is better than pidgin.
<Unit193> Done that...
<Unit193> I like irssi better, tried weechat as well.
<yano> I prefer WeeChat, especially for scripting. One isn't stuck with just using perl
<yano> you can script in Python, Perl, Ruby, Lua, or even TCL, and a couple others that I don't remember
<Unit193> Server is running both weechat and my irssi, irssi with more channels takes less.
<yano> less?
<yano> probably less RAM
<Unit193> Yes.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-05
<yano> how many channels have you tested?
<yano> i should say, "buffers" really
<yano> i'm currently in 137 buffers in WeeChat and it's using 119MB
<yano> *118MB
<yano> but i'm also running about 10 different scripts too
<canthus13> anyone around?
<yano> yep
<yano> what's up?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Cheri703> o/
<canthus13> Can someone ssh -p 443 canthus13.com and tell me if it gets refused?
<Unit193> ssh: connect to host canthus13.com port 443: Connection refused
<canthus13> Weird.
<canthus13> I may have to completely power cycle my router. :/
<canthus13> I dun want to.. It'll freak out a bunch of irssi sessions.
<Unit193> Bunch of sessions?  And I don't like to either, you using dd-wrt?
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> I've got 443 forwarded appropriately... and the ssh server is listening on 443... I can get to it from inside my network.
<canthus13> yeah. My wife's, my girlfriends, mine, and my wife's boyfriend's.
<canthus13> Cheri703: How's you?
<Cheri703> doing alright
<Unit193> http://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy313/alsfkwmioen/lost.jpg :D
<andygraybeal> morning
<andygraybeal>   Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<andygraybeal> <sad>
<andygraybeal> okay it worked a minute later for me
<paultag> swag
<paultag> hey all
 * MaskedDriver is now away - Reason : Meeting
 * MaskedDriver is no longer away : Gone for 1 hour 8 minutes 21 seconds
<Unit193> Don't really announce scripts for away are all that needed...
<MaskedDriver> didn't realize I had that on. sorry
<canthus13> Unit193: ...that sentence made no sense.
<Unit193> +think, and yes it sure didn't, congrats to him for getting it. :P
<MaskedDriver> canthus13 I knew what he meant. Got people yelling at me in other channels too
<canthus13> Heh.
<MaskedDriver> using a new IRC client that had them on by default. How often do you think to look at that when you log in to a server?
<canthus13> true.
 * canthus13 likes irssi, sticks with it. :)
<MaskedDriver> last time I checked, it didn't have the best Windows support ;)
<canthus13> AH.
<Unit193> I've seen cases where using an away nick actually makes sense though. :P
<canthus13> I just run it on my server and use putty to get to it from work.
<MaskedDriver> I'm testing out ZNC so I want to connect to servers from different clients so I figured I'd install one here
 * canthus13 nods.
<MaskedDriver> kinda nervous about the data usage though looks like it used 75MB in the last 24 hours so that's not too bad
<MaskedDriver> wait wait wait.. nvm, I wish I could read
<MaskedDriver> 2.54MB
<MaskedDriver> I thought one of the fields said 51MB, it's 51KiB
<canthus13> heh.
<canthus13> Running over your cell phone?
<MaskedDriver> no, Uverse with it's 250GB cap
<MaskedDriver> but I also have tons of other services running. I use a lot of data
<canthus13> that 250GB cap is really hard to hit unless you torrent a lot or use netflix. :P
<MaskedDriver> I HBOGo and Hulu and YouTube like a mad man
 * canthus13 does too, has a 350GB cap, usually runs around 175GB/mo.
<canthus13> that'd do it.
<MaskedDriver> web server, exchange server, etc...
<MaskedDriver> I have a lot going on
<canthus13> Even fairly heavy netflix users are running around 200GB.
<canthus13> yeah. I've got a web server, mail server (exchange? You must be some sort of masochist...), shell server running.
<MaskedDriver> lol.. I do win sysadmin stuff at work and I was least knowledgeable in that so I used my Technet sub to get it all set up
<MaskedDriver> I really enjoy it
<canthus13> Ah. I despise exchange. :(
<MaskedDriver> canthus13: I despise the licensing
 * canthus13 would rather argue with postfix. once it's set up, it works.
<canthus13> Exchange doesn't scale very well IME.
<MaskedDriver> not at all
<MaskedDriver> but in an enterprise situation, it works like a dream with the calendar, contact, etc... sharing
<canthus13> True.
<MaskedDriver> one solution instead of having to use multiple solutions
<MaskedDriver> for my own private dev stuff, it's hardcore overkill
<MaskedDriver> really no reason for me to use it, but since I have it, I do
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Speaking of postfix.. I need to get that installed and set up again.
<MaskedDriver> lol talk to you in 6 hours ;)
<MaskedDriver> don't forget to set your away messages
<MaskedDriver> I've got a helmet you can borrow for when you start smashing your head against your desk lol
<MaskedDriver> but yeah, like you said, once it's set up it works great... setting it up is about the most annoying thing in the world. I use it for my outgoing mail on my webserver and stuff like that
<canthus13> It took me forever to get it to accept mail from off the server...
<MaskedDriver> I was having the biggest problem with all mail servers... then I learned that port 25 was blocked by my ISP ;)
<MaskedDriver> luckily the fact that you know what port 25 is and why you want it open is enough argument for them to open it up for you
<canthus13> We do it simply. If you know what it is, you'll probably want a static IP. we only block it on dynamic IPs.
<MaskedDriver> how often to you give out static IP to residential customers? lol
<MaskedDriver> trust me, I've asked
<MaskedDriver> I wanted a couple of them, actually
<MaskedDriver> that way I could have 443 going to my web server AND my windows box instead of working around it by changing port numbers around and doing vhost and dns redirects
<canthus13> We do. 20 bucks a month.
<MaskedDriver> :(
<MaskedDriver> you in Michigan?
<canthus13> up to 3, I think.
<MaskedDriver> cause I am
<canthus13> We're in temperance/bedford/ottawa lake.
<canthus13> right across the state line from Toledo.
<MaskedDriver> ah
<MaskedDriver> I'm up north of detroit
<MaskedDriver>  time to go home
<MaskedDriver> catch you on the flip side
<canthus13> later.
<canthus13> woo.
 * canthus13 has webmail up and running now.
<Unit193> Nice, what are you using?
<canthus13> squirrelmail.
<canthus13> and dovecot/postfix.
<canthus13> still need to get postfix to accept mail from off-server... :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-06
<MaskedDriver> canthus13: how'd postfix go?
<canthus13> I'm still tweaking it to get it working with a client, but I had webmail up and running in about half an hour. :)
<MaskedDriver> outstanding
<MaskedDriver> squirrel?
<canthus13> yep
<MaskedDriver> just about the best postfix webmail client known to man
<MaskedDriver> brb
<canthus13> ...and then the PSU overheated and died. Just swpped it out. :P
<MaskedDriver> postfix blew up your PSU again? man, how many times have I told you
<MaskedDriver> was it an old unit?
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> I mixed it up with a good PSU.. it had a bad fan in it.
<MaskedDriver> ahh
<MaskedDriver> how many watts?
<MaskedDriver> ah.. I see you're also using Dovecot. I've never been a huge fan
<canthus13> 400. Plenty for the CPU.
<MaskedDriver> what kind of cpu?
<canthus13> athlon 1700+
<MaskedDriver> holy old school batman
<canthus13> It's all I need. :)
<MaskedDriver> :)
<MaskedDriver> my server is only an i3 with 8GB RAM
<canthus13> 40GB hard drive, DVD that I could prolly unplug and never miss.  All it does is run shell accounts for about 10 people, mail, light web duties.
<MaskedDriver> it's a windows server with my web server running as a hyper-v vm. both run like a dream. I expected much less performance out of it
 * canthus13 would prolly need heavy duty stuff with windows, too.
<MaskedDriver> aye
<MaskedDriver> I spend more time ssh'd into the centos box than RDP'd into the windows one though
<MaskedDriver> only time I RDP in is when I'm adding a new person to the AD or something
<canthus13> heh.
<canthus13> can't do that from the command line?
<MaskedDriver> windows command line?
<MaskedDriver> have you played with PowerShell?
<MaskedDriver> *shivers*
<canthus13> I thought most server functions were supposed to be usable from the command line.
<canthus13> Powershell looks like it'll be nice once it matures... in 20 years. :)
<MaskedDriver> yeah it is, but it's a nightmare. far more refined in Windows 8
<MaskedDriver> instead of taking 20 minutes to initialize the powershell, it only takes 8
<canthus13> heh.
<MaskedDriver> or I can hop on putty and ssh in and get what I'm trying to do done in seconds
<MaskedDriver> or sftp when dealing with webdev stuff
 * canthus13 nods.
<MaskedDriver> Windows doesn't make anything easy unfortunately
<canthus13> It makes it easy for people who can't type... :)
<MaskedDriver> and that's what they're trying to accomplish with the better Powershell in Server 2012
<MaskedDriver> people have gui's shoved so far up their ***' now, that they don't have any idea what to do if it's not there
<canthus13> true.
<MaskedDriver> Even Ubuntu users... We were interviewing for another Web Developer to come help me and the other guy out. They said they had Ubuntu experience, I'd ask them how good their CLI is and they just gloss over and look at me like I just spoke in latin
<MaskedDriver> how can you expect to modify a virtualhost in apache without it?
<MaskedDriver> I'll be damned if you're logging in to my web server as root with SFTP
<MaskedDriver> just so you can use gedit or pnotepad
<canthus13> Heh.
<MaskedDriver> </endrant>
 * canthus13 needs to find a job working with linux, dammit. :P
<MaskedDriver> how's your MySQL?
<canthus13> I'd love a sys admin job.
<canthus13> Sucks.
 * canthus13 hasn't had a lot of exposure to SQL. :/
<canthus13> I'm working on it.
<MaskedDriver> gotcha. We need a DBA bad
<canthus13> Ah.
<MaskedDriver> I'm a developer, not a database architech
<MaskedDriver> so when the system is slow, I look like an a-hole cause I don't know how to properly optimize an ndb cluster table
<MaskedDriver> I didn't know what an ndb cluster was before this job
<MaskedDriver> then again, neither did our sysadmin lol
<MaskedDriver> that was and still is an interesting situation
<MaskedDriver> a script that loads in 10ms with MyISAM takes 30 seconds with ndbcluster... damn complicated table joins
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> Fun stuff.
<MaskedDriver> I'm starting to look at python web frameworks. I need to get out of PHP. The better I get, the more I'm finding limitations to it
<MaskedDriver> I see a problem that I know would be super easier in a language liek Python or even C# ffs
<canthus13> heh.
 * canthus13 has a friend pulling about 160k coding ruby.
<MaskedDriver> *shivers*
<MaskedDriver> because nobody codes in Ruby
<canthus13> straight out of high school, too... annoys me a bit.
<MaskedDriver> lol yeah.. I'm 5 years in profesionally and am nowhere near the triple digits
<MaskedDriver> you gotta take the chance though, that's my problem. I'm a perfectionist and get inside my head and see a listing and automatically assume I'm not good enough for it
<canthus13> same here.
<MaskedDriver> then I see stuff that people that make WAY more money than me and think, "mother of god, you're bad"
<MaskedDriver> see stuff from people*
<canthus13> heh.
<canthus13> Yeah.. I just suck at interviews. :P
<MaskedDriver> lol
<MaskedDriver> I knock them out of the park, I just don't get the calls lol
 * canthus13 nods.
<MaskedDriver> canthus13: best of luck.. I'm heading to bed
<MaskedDriver> catch you tomorrow
<canthus13> ok.
<canthus13> 'nite.
<MaskedDriver> yahoo's new browser's website is so awesome it crashed Chrome
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> There's a yahoo browser? I suppose it's about on par with AOL's browser...
<MaskedDriver> http://axis.yahoo.com
<MaskedDriver> it's actually quite good from the reviews I've rea
<dzho> bold as love
<MaskedDriver> read
<MaskedDriver> it's only available on the desktop as a plugin for Firefox or Chrome
<MaskedDriver> ... no thanks
<dzho> I can think of few things that creeped me out quite so much as learning that Google was putting a browser out there.
<canthus13> Heh.
<dzho> so, a standalone browser for iOS, but an extension to desktop browsers.
<canthus13> a standalone in iOS? So... no javascript support.
<canthus13> ...or it's using the safari rendering engine in iOS.
<MaskedDriver> canthus13: pretty sure it'll support javascript. you thinking flash?
<canthus13> Nope. There's a reason there's no Firefox for iOS.
<canthus13> Apple won't allow anything that executes it's own code.
<canthus13> (Unless that's changed.. I haven't looked into it in a few months.)
<MaskedDriver> idk. it may use the safari rendering engine
<MaskedDriver> I don't have any apple devices so I have no idea
<canthus13> neither do I.  But I looked into it because I get customers who whine because they can't get firefox on their iPad or iPhone or other iCrap.
<MaskedDriver> I've got 2 android phone and a xyboard
 * canthus13 has an android phone, his wife has an android phone.
<dzho> can one really not run any js in iOS Safari?
<dzho> I think the test here for me is to put up my own page with a little bit of demo js in it, and then walk over to the nearest iDevice vendor and try it out.
<canthus13> dzho: you can run js in safari, but no non-apple apps can execute code.
<thafreak> can I crowd source a bit here
<thafreak> anyone know of group chat other than irc that keeps history?
<thafreak> so when a new user logs in, he/she sees what's already been discussed?
<thafreak> Is there a bot or something that could help with that?
<Unit193> There's a few channels where the bot will PM everything since last time they were there, but that could be an issue if they don't idle much.  Some think Etherpad is good.
<thafreak> etherpad? isn't that the thing google bought
<MaskedDriver> yeah, but they released the project as opensource on google code
<Unit193> Has chat on the side, but I don't think it's the same.
<MaskedDriver> I thought etherpad was a type of word processor though
<MaskedDriver> not quite what thafreak was looking for lol
<Unit193> http://notes.kde.org/ubuntuguidelines like this, and I agree that it isn't, they just want to use it as a replacement for next UDS so someone has to think it is.
<dzho> thafreak: I've been messing around a little bit with ejabberd
<dzho> not sure if that keeps history or not
<thafreak> hey you guys hear about a security breach at linked in?
<thafreak> thousands of sha-1 hashed passwords leaked
<canthus13> yup.
<thafreak> wtf...wonder how this one happened
<thafreak> if they're running windows servers....well, serves them right
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> i never did trust linkedin....used my throw away password on it anyway
<thafreak> now i got to change all the sites i used my throw away one on though :)
<thafreak> er
<thafreak> :(
<MaskedDriver> not if you're not on the list
<MaskedDriver> http://www.mediafire.com/?n307hutksjstow3
<thafreak> yeah, i don't care
<thafreak> i'm not trusting that they didn't keep some to them selves or something
<Cheri703> I just deleted my linked in account, as it used an email I only use in one other spot and it has a different password there
<thafreak> deleted your linked in account? but how are all the recruiters going to hound you now?
<Cheri703> it was essentially bare
<Cheri703> I'll make another one here in a bit
<thafreak> I'll probably use keepassx to generate a random string again
<thafreak> bbl...going to pick up a used xbox 360 i got off ebay...
<jrgifford> anybody use a wiling window manager?
<jrgifford> *tiling
<thafreak> my wm is willing...and able
<thafreak> oops, you weren't even in here
<thafreak> oops, you weren't even in here
<Unit193> Geez, lagging here, but only for this network.
<thafreak> my wm is willing...and able
<thafreak> Anyone see the new LPI exam?
<thafreak> linux essentials certificate
<thafreak> i think it's targeted at HS students and also community colleges
<canthus13> nope.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-07
<jrgifford> thafreak: you're talking about the essentials cert? i probably know most of that stuff... i wonder where I could find/take the exam.
<thafreak> jrgifford: any pearson vue testing center i think
<thafreak> that's where all the lpi cert exams are taken
<thafreak> The closest ones near me are all in akron though...but i saw quite a few up towards cleveland
<paultag> cleveland rocks
<thafreak> http://www.pearsonvue.com/lpi/locate/
<thafreak> paultag: stop spreading lies
<thafreak> cleveland is a hole
<thafreak> akron rocks
<thafreak> actually
<thafreak> medina rocks
<thafreak> akron is also a hole
<paultag> cleveland rocks
<thafreak> meh
<thafreak> driving there is horrible
<paultag> cleveland rocks
<thafreak> are you drew carey or something
<thafreak> wow tri-c has a pearson vue testing center...didn't know that
<paultag> just sayn'
<paultag> http://ivaynberg.github.com/select2/
<paultag> hotness
<jrgifford> yeah, i'll see if i can get in there
<jrgifford> oh look paultag - bootstrap!
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I use way too much bootstrap
<jrgifford> same here. i'm starting to use zurb foundation more
<jrgifford> http://foundation.zurb.com/
<paultag> jrgifford: mmm
<paultag> looks interesting
<paultag> ugh
<paultag> except it's not a fucking "MIT" license
<paultag> plus their license file is shit
<paultag> there's no such thing
<paultag> it's fucking *EXPAT*
<paultag> ugh
<dzho> https://github.com/zurb/foundation/blob/master/MIT-LICENSE.txt
<dzho> oh, haha, I see what you mean there
<dzho> It says "MIT-LICENSE" on the tin, but there's no license in the file
<dzho> sounds like a bug to me
<dzho> github's requirements are just "your source must be public" not "you must have a certain kind of license" right?
<dzho> IOW, different from sourceforge that way.
<dzho> jrgifford: seems like you'd want to get that sorted out before you go deeper?
<jrgifford> paultag: look at the bottom of the readme.
<jrgifford> it says MIT and has the license in it
<paultag> jrgifford: that's not MIT
<paultag> there's no such thing as  MIT
<paultag> There's MIT X/Consortum and Expat
<jrgifford> then wat the heck is this - http://www.opensource.org/licenses/mit-license.php
<paultag> the most commonly used MIT license is Expat
<jrgifford> it says "The MIT License (MIT)"
<paultag> jrgifford: that's Expat
<paultag> it's wrongly named.
<paultag> MIT is legally meaningless without the text
<paultag> jrgifford: you can read more at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_License
<paultag> there are two, and I hate when people call it the "MIT" license
<paultag> it's fucking stupid
<paultag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_License#Various_versions
<paultag> Compared to the Expat License,[2] the X11 License[3] and the "MIT License" chosen in 1998 for ncurses by the Free Software Foundation[5] add[dubious – discuss] this clause:
<paultag> Except as contained in this notice, the name(s) of the above copyright holders shall not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other dealings in this Software without prior written authorization.
<paultag> oh yeah and XFree86 MIT
<paultag> crap I have to blog
<jandrusk> Please watch the language
<canthus13> paultag: please censor yourself. XFr**86 will be sufficient.
<paultag> jandrusk: sorry?
<MaskedDriver> people not be liking the f-bombs it appears :(
<canthus13> fbomb?
<canthus13> oh.
<canthus13> just spotted it. :)
<paultag> the horror :)
<paultag> time to get back to changing the world
<jandrusk> paultag: thanks
<MaskedDriver> lol
<MaskedDriver> le'sigh
<paultag> jandrusk: for what? Leaving?
<MaskedDriver> paultag: you make me so angry, I want to punch a baby!
<MaskedDriver> canthus13: yeah, I had to re-read through everything again. I don't even notice them
<MaskedDriver> uh-oh
<paultag> nah
* paultag changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | See the calendar for event details! | LoCOhio rocks! | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Do it! | Learn more about us at  <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/>
* paultag changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | See the calendar for event details! | LoCOhio rocks! | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Do it! | Learn more about us at  <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/> | no swearing allowed
<MaskedDriver> lol
<canthus13> heh.
<MaskedDriver> http://www.bash.org/?99060
<MaskedDriver> reminds me of this
<paultag> haha
<MaskedDriver> must.. respect.. paultag. He's got +o powah
<canthus13> Heh.
<paultag> I rarely kick people
<MaskedDriver> so there I was in this hallway right
<paultag> and almost never if they just have some silly little hate for me, but are being generally civil
<MaskedDriver> ubuntu/member can do what they want
<paultag> MaskedDriver: did you hear, I just need my account created and I'm a debian developer, just passed all my tests :)
<paultag> passed AM/FD, waiting on DAM
<MaskedDriver> paultag: gratz :)
<paultag> (oops, Debian Account Manager, don't want to think I'm swearing)
<paultag> MaskedDriver: thanks :)
<MaskedDriver> careful paultag, I'll tell an op on you
<paultag> MaskedDriver: but yeah, https://lists.debian.org/debian-newmaint/2012/05/msg00019.html
<paultag> shwing.
<paultag> gilbert and I will slowly begin the takeover shortly.
<MaskedDriver> ca.debian.org isn't a trusted CA? sigh
<MaskedDriver> sunlightfoundation.com eh?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: yep, I'm loving my job :)
<paultag> MaskedDriver: http://sunlightfoundation.com/
<MaskedDriver> aye.. I'm there
<paultag> MaskedDriver: http://sunlightlabs.com/ / https://github.com/sunlightlabs/openstates
<paultag> MaskedDriver: I work on http://openstates.org/ / https://github.com/sunlightlabs/openstates
<MaskedDriver> what CMS is this?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: None? Django + MongoDB
<paultag> not even Django's ORM / CMS
<MaskedDriver> gotcha
<MaskedDriver> wait.. I don't think we're talking about the same thing lol
<MaskedDriver> the website
<paultag> yes
<MaskedDriver> ok
<paultag> MaskedDriver: half of our org are hackers, and we're all pretty good at what we do
<paultag> MaskedDriver: most of this stuff is written to just do what we need it to do
<paultag> and do it perfectly. No one here likes CMSs
<MaskedDriver> :(
<paultag> It's a sad truth :)
<MaskedDriver> well if none of them work for you
<MaskedDriver> I'm just anti-reinvent-the-wheel
<canthus13> Anyone have experience with OwnCloud?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: what wheel do you know that can host, serve and provide an API to data that didn't exist before we started this
<paultag> MaskedDriver: we have over 200 scrapers that load in a DB, to provide an API that we consume for the site
<paultag> (as well as public)
<MaskedDriver> paultag: that's not reinventing the wheel then, right? lol
<paultag> MaskedDriver: no, there's no wheel that existed :)
<paultag> the static text lives in templates
<MaskedDriver> yeah
<paultag> which is just for the presentation layer
<paultag> and a CMS would just be holding templates anyway
<MaskedDriver> right
<paultag> why add a layer of confusion?
<MaskedDriver> you wouldn't
<paultag> right :)
<paultag> ergo → no CMS :)
<MaskedDriver> :)
<MaskedDriver> but I'm sure if a system existed already that already did what you needed it to do, you'd use that
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> but we tend to do stuff no one else is doing :)
<MaskedDriver> scary stuff ;)
<MaskedDriver> we're a php shop where I work. I'm the ground-up dev and we have another guy that does Drupal stuff
<paultag> MaskedDriver: we f/oss all our stuff so that other people can use what we do :)
<paultag> ah
<paultag> well, php :)
<MaskedDriver> aye
<paultag> http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<MaskedDriver> I'd take offense if the better I got at it, the more I see problems that would be much easier to take care of with Python or something
<MaskedDriver> if not for*
<paultag> heh :)
<MaskedDriver> trying to write OO code in PHP is like banging your head against a desk
<MaskedDriver> not hypothetically speaking.. I've literally done it
<MaskedDriver> PHP is a great starter language, but when you start getting to complex functionality, it sucks
<paultag> I loved PHP for a long time
<paultag> and I used it's OO so much
<MaskedDriver> then you learned python
<paultag> it resulted in some pretty sweet stuff
<paultag> but then I found out how easy django was
<MaskedDriver> go to the MI channel and ask rick_h_ what he thinks about django
<MaskedDriver> then run
<paultag> MaskedDriver: I've talked with him in person about it at PyCon a few months ago
<paultag> he's using it now
<MaskedDriver> lol he's still talking a lot of smack about it though lol
<paultag> I was hacking on the same table as him when he was working on bookie
<MaskedDriver> yeah
<MaskedDriver> you have a talk at PyOhio?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: I don't, why?
<paultag> I'm in Boston these days
<MaskedDriver> oh right
<MaskedDriver> I always forget that
<paultag> it's tough to get back to the promised land
<paultag> otherwise I'd be all over it
<paultag> might give a lightning talk @ a boston python meetup, though
<paultag> not decided yet though
<MaskedDriver> awesome
<MaskedDriver> so you're not gonna make it to OLF?
<paultag> I want to, but I havn't made plans yet
<MaskedDriver> yeah, I'm not sure if I'm gonna make it
<paultag> MaskedDriver: this was my homepage, but this will become my presentation template :) - http://static.pault.ag/homepage/#/step-1
<MaskedDriver> I believe it falls on a weekend I'm on call :(
<paultag> I should  book tickets
<MaskedDriver> bet this site works awesome in IE6 ;)
<paultag> (that's all HTML / CSS / Javascript)
<paultag> it needs CSS3 transitions :)
<MaskedDriver> impress uses CSS3 transitions right?
<MaskedDriver> yeah
<MaskedDriver> bet it'd work great in IE7 and 8 too ;)
<paultag> bleh
<MaskedDriver> hey, you can't leave out everyone
<MaskedDriver> you make a website that isn't cross-browser compatible, it's worse than swearing
<paultag> MaskedDriver: have you seen zed shaw's website?
<MaskedDriver> nein
<MaskedDriver> link it and I'll check it out after lunch
<paultag> jandrusk: cover your ears
<paultag> MaskedDriver: http://zedshaw.com/#/fuck
<paultag> he wrote the webserver that inspired node.js
<paultag> he also wrote that blog post about ruby being a ghetto
<MaskedDriver> lol so true
<paultag> MaskedDriver: no, zed is like a well known rubist
<paultag> that was a big deal
<paultag> and it was way harsh
<MaskedDriver> can't be any harsher than the PHP bashing you posted to
<paultag> nah, that was civil
<paultag> MaskedDriver: http://www.zedshaw.com.sharedcopy.com/rants/51489cec9386f7c13f69b3a58cd50b02.html
<MaskedDriver> will read after lunch
<MaskedDriver> be back later
<canthus13> ...fuck. I don't code... that bitch page about php makes php look like a monty python skit. :/
<canthus13> oh. oops. f8ck
<paultag> canthus13: it's so absurd
<paultag> it's the one place where everything that's wrong with PHP is documented :)
<canthus13> paultag: I get turned off the second I see .ini used in reference to anything.
<paultag> mmm!
<canthus13> ..which is silly, but it reminds me of windows.
<paultag> canthus13: I mean, .desktop is nearly the same thing
<paultag> but at least it's not .ini
<paultag> people should write code that looks like it was designed for that platform
<paultag> not just a port
<paultag> but actual integration
<paultag> use a .desktop parser, be happy.
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 wonders if php is any worse than intercal...
<yano> lol
<MaskedDriver> paultag: that's quite the rant
<MaskedDriver> not sure I'd like that guy much though
<MaskedDriver> paultag: django seems pretty intuitive to me (I've never used any python web frameworks
<MaskedDriver> just running through the tutorials on the site
<paultag> MaskedDriver: it's sweet.
<paultag> MaskedDriver: and people are dying for django folks
<paultag> MaskedDriver: and zed shaw is a brilliant, brilliant man.
<paultag> I see a lot of myself in him
<paultag> or him in myself, not sure who's older.
<MaskedDriver> brilliant but lots of qq
<MaskedDriver> well when he wrote that article, he'd been deving for 21 years, 15 professionally
<MaskedDriver> so I'd assume older
<paultag> I've been deving professonally for 10
<paultag> ok, that's not right. 8
<MaskedDriver> the article was written in 2007 it looks like
<paultag> yeah
<MaskedDriver> so 15 years in 2007
<MaskedDriver> MATH!
<MaskedDriver> :)
<paultag> ok, so I'm a little zed shaw
<MaskedDriver> lol
<MaskedDriver> paultag: I just read the best line of any doc ever in the django tutorial
<MaskedDriver> Because the URL patterns are regular expressions, there really is no limit on what you can do with them. And there's no need to add URL cruft such as .php -- unless you have a sick sense of humor, in which case you can do something like this:
<MaskedDriver> (r'^polls/latest\.php$', 'polls.views.index'),
<paultag> MaskedDriver: :)
<MaskedDriver> I think I'm going to write an app that uses .aspx
<MaskedDriver> people would say, "What version of IIS are you using?"
<MaskedDriver> I'd reply, "Django"
<MaskedDriver> they'd cry
<MaskedDriver> my life would be complete
<MaskedDriver> oh oh.. I should have finished reading: 'But, don't do that. It's silly'
<MaskedDriver> ... exactly
<MaskedDriver> paultag: my python is not very good yet, so can I ask you a quick question?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: sure
<MaskedDriver> return HttpResponse("You're looking at poll %s." % poll_id)
<paultag> sure
<MaskedDriver> %s obviously returns the poll_id. that % poll_id at the end tells that return line what the %s is?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: have you used printf?
<MaskedDriver> aye
<MaskedDriver> same idea?
<paultag> yep
<paultag> "Hello, %s" % ( "MaskedDriver" )
<paultag> so, rather then:
<paultag> printf("Hello, %s", "MaskedDriver");
<paultag> you can use that anywhere in a string with the % operator
<MaskedDriver> outstanding. thanks. I've been seeing that a lot in my reading and just wanted to ensure that it was what I was thinking it was
<paultag> sure
<MaskedDriver> appreciate it
<paultag> yep brah
<MaskedDriver> syntax is the hardest thing for me sometimes
<paultag> yar
<MaskedDriver> the logic is never a problem
<MaskedDriver> not sure I like the templating system
<MaskedDriver> {% for poll in latest_poll_list %} looks gross to me
<paultag> MaskedDriver: why?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: it's better then {% for ( poll = 0; poll < len(latest_poll_list_); ++poll %}
<MaskedDriver> idk.. guess it's not really any different from jumping in and out of php
<paultag> um
<paultag> python can use for like that
<MaskedDriver> no.. not the syntax
<paultag> foreach ( key => val in foobar ) { // IIRC
<paultag> which I think looks grosser
<paultag> and to print
<MaskedDriver> for(foo in bar) { } would work too btw in PHP
<paultag> rather then {{ foo }}, you have to do <?php echo $foo; >?
<paultag> ?> *
<paultag> ,,
<paultag> mm *
<paultag> {% works great.
<paultag> MaskedDriver: if you don't like it, you can change the templating engine
<MaskedDriver> paultag: I'll get used to it
<paultag> which is also easy (and not something you can do in PHP) :)
<paultag> you can even make a fake php interp :)
<MaskedDriver> yes you can :) you can use one of the millions of templating systems out there
<paultag> jinja2 is the best, imho
<paultag> I use it for everything
<MaskedDriver> for django?
<paultag> I tweeted how to render a template from vars in a JSON file
<paultag> for anything, it's default in flask
<paultag> people change the templating engine for Django into jinja2 sure
<MaskedDriver> I tend to keep html code inside of the PHP whenever possible
<MaskedDriver> {% for poll in latest_poll_list %}
<MaskedDriver> 		<li><a href="/polls/{{ poll.id }}/">{{ poll.question }}</a></li>
<MaskedDriver> 	{% endfor %}
<paultag> that looks fantastic
<MaskedDriver> that seems unnecessary to jump in and out for something as simple as that
<paultag> what do you mean jump in and out?
<paultag> I don't understand.
<MaskedDriver> for example in php, I'd echo that entire <li> line
<paultag> ewww
<paultag> barf
<paultag> MaskedDriver: you can't translate shit like that easy
<MaskedDriver> not if you're bad ;)
<paultag> there are so many reasons why printing html in code is bad :)
<paultag> just leave it to the template
<paultag> don't even *think* about the view in your logic
<paultag> just get the vars into the template context
<paultag> who cares if it's HTML, JSON or gopher
<MaskedDriver> yeah I guess *shrugs*
<MaskedDriver> fucking php ruined me
<paultag> yeah man
<paultag> I didn't even do shit like that when I was doing php :(
<paultag> view code belongs in the view :)
<MaskedDriver> yeah
<MaskedDriver> ooo is the swearing nazi still in here? :(
<MaskedDriver> sorry whoever that was
<paultag> jesus, no need to harrass him
<oda> SHITDICKS
<paultag> jandrusk
<paultag> hey oda
 * oda just learned the difference between buffered and unbuffered memory
<oda> no boot :(
<MaskedDriver> ok so since you just schooled me and made me feel inferior, back to the tutorial ;)
<paultag> MaskedDriver: :)
<MaskedDriver> does the order of the imports matter?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: no, it shouldn't. I usually order by length of the string
<MaskedDriver> longest to shortest or shortest to longest?
<paultag> either way, whatever feels right. Usually longest to shortest
<paultag> but whatever the file is
<MaskedDriver> gotcha
<MaskedDriver> thanks again
<paultag> np dude :)
<MaskedDriver> tell ya what though, django sure does spit out VERY useful errors
<paultag> MaskedDriver: just wait until you find django-debug-toolbar
<MaskedDriver> :)
<MaskedDriver> is oda Odameyer?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: yeah
<MaskedDriver> the one in the banlist?
<paultag> there's no way I banned him for real
<paultag> MaskedDriver: if he is, feel free to remove him from the banlist
<MaskedDriver> would if I had the ability
<paultag> dude
<paultag> oda is awesome
<paultag> He's super funny
<MaskedDriver> Odameyer!*@* banned by zelazny.freenode.net on 3/13/2012
<MaskedDriver> same time as everything from 69.242.130.174 and supybot
<MaskedDriver> that IP address is from Missouri
<paultag> meh
<paultag> I'm sure it's no big thing anymore
<MaskedDriver> yeah
<MaskedDriver> why's supybot blocked? I like supybot ;)
<yano> have you guys ever heard of jenni?
<yano> :-
<yano> :-P
<paultag> because we don't need any bots in here MaskedDriver :)
<MaskedDriver> nuuuu
<MaskedDriver> jenni from he block?
<MaskedDriver> the*
<yano> nah
<yano> https://github.com/myano/jenni/
<MaskedDriver> but bots make me happy
<MaskedDriver> you say funny things to them and they break
<MaskedDriver> Ohio State University OS Club eh?
<paultag> OH!
<MaskedDriver> how are things in c-bus?
<MaskedDriver> IO!
<paultag> I saw someone in OSU gear and I yelled at him
<paultag> he was like 50
<paultag> no, older - 60
<paultag> and he yelled right back "IO!"
<paultag> it was great
<MaskedDriver> win
<MaskedDriver> in Boston?
<paultag> yep
<MaskedDriver> that makes it much better
<paultag> it was on the mass transit system
<MaskedDriver> nice
<MaskedDriver> I love walking around MI with my OSU gear on
<MaskedDriver> get so much crap for it
<paultag> haha
<yano> lol
<MaskedDriver> I don't even think about it. Toss on my OSU hoodie (trying to get shot) and ball cap and head to Meijer
<MaskedDriver> you didn't answer my question though yano.. How are things in c-bus?
<MaskedDriver> on the 17th, it'll be one year since I've been there last
<paultag> god, I miss Cleveland :(
<paultag> like, a lot
<MaskedDriver> go brownies
<MaskedDriver> this is where I bark
<MaskedDriver> I walk around in my browns hoodie too. people up here don't like me very much :(
<paultag> :)
<MaskedDriver> I know how you feel though.... You spend enough time in a place you love, you just want to go back
<MaskedDriver> my home is here now, but I still get homesick for C-bus
<MaskedDriver> wondering what building or road OSU is rennovating this spring
<paultag> yar
<yano> MaskedDriver: good :-)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-08
<thafreak> Quick poll, anyone have a favorite inkjet printer that works well with linux, and prints photos well
<thafreak> Preferably one where the ink cartridges won't ruin the printer if you don't print for months at a time
<thafreak> p.s. I *REALLY* hate printers...
<canthus13> we should ban printers. they're ecologically unfriendly. :(
<canthus13> Bah. I wish owncloud would integrate with the existing users on a system. :/
<thafreak> might
<thafreak> probably just need a plugin that does pam auth
<thafreak> ldap auth is a plugin i think
<thafreak> write it up canthus13 :)
<thafreak> you trying out the new 4.0 release?
<thafreak> So, whenever i get an email from the latest cheap vps provider I'm trying out, I'm always like "crap are they going out of business now too"
<thafreak> but this new one I'm on, they're actually adding new services and features...finally picked a good one I think
<canthus13> yep.
<canthus13> cheap is usually an indication of 'we have no business sense and will be going otu of business soon'
<canthus13> ugh. the pam auth plugin for OC is broken for 4.0.1 :/
<dzho> oh, owncloud
<thafreak> but there is one! that's hope atleast
<thafreak> submit a bug
<thafreak> so are you running 4.0.1?
<thafreak> how are you liking it?
<thafreak> i've only tested 3.x from the precise repos
<thafreak> been putting off setting up a fresh one from source
<canthus13> thafreak: I'm u sing 4.01.. but I can't get pam working. :/  But the author of the plugin said he's updating it right now.
<dzho> canthus13: do you do much other PAM stuff
<thafreak> you running it on apache or as fastcgi?
 * dzho almost always gets teh hives from messing with PAM
<canthus13> dzho: Nope.
<canthus13> apache.
<dzho> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/puppet-users/wRAfS3_BtsQ/iwUO2mfDx18J
<dzho> fun PAM quote there at the end
<thafreak> anyoone try epiphany browser on precise? passes the acid3 test 100%
<canthus13> Nice. Is it still ugly?
<thafreak> no, not really
<thafreak> just a plain browser, works well and fast
<TheMaster> Tried xxxterm in precise?
<canthus13> Good. I may check it out.
<thafreak> xxxterm?
<TheMaster> Yeah, it's nice because it's fast.
<TheMaster> Webkit, but little guy.
<dzho> oh, going back a minute to owncloud, there's also this kickstarter http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joeyh/git-annex-assistant-like-dropbox-but-with-your-own
<thafreak> i was looking at git-annex recently
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-09
<thafreak> Finally, now when the kids are watching a movie, and the wife is napping I can now play xbox
<thafreak> i mean, morning ohio
<thafreak> anyone in here mess with ceph yet?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/149  Speex Version: https://archive.org/download/BC115/BC-115.spx | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | PSTN Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580
<Derath-S1vr> blah
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Howdy.
<Derath-Srvr> Hey, how's it going?
<Unit193> Not so shabby, didn't like the heat of this week. :P
<Unit193> You?
<Derath-Srvr> Can't say that I blame ya there lol
<Derath-Srvr> Not bad... decent birthday parties... got a new "time-waster" that I've become a bit hooked on
<Unit193> I'm a crazy one when it comes to what weather I like.  New time waster, eh?  Any grad parties too?
<Derath-Srvr> smirk Well, at least we FINALLY had a rain worth mentioning on Friday...
<Derath-Srvr> Picked up Skyrim on PS3 for $40, worth it at that price, and no grad parties... too old for that myself, and not old enough for the kids to have one
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Still on night shifts, I take it?
<Derath-Srvr> Yes
<Derath-Srvr> .
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-05
<skellat> IN LIGHT OF CONTINUING ATTACKS ON FREENODE, a discussion has opened on the mailing list that members are asked to join in on.  SEE: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01295.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/149 | IN LIGHT OF CONTINUING ATTACKS ON FREENODE, a discussion has opened on the mailing list that members are asked to join in on.  SEE: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01295.html
<paultag> skellat: freenode is smooth sailing these days
<paultag> skellat: it was *way* worse than this before the switch to ircd-sevel
<paultag> seven*
<Unit193> It's the DDoS, but there's nothing really important going on, so all you'd miss is someone reconnecting.
<paultag> freenode had it *much* worse around 2007-8
<paultag> they've been under DDoS since then, really
<Unit193> Kind of a bummer.  Read some history on it recently, always thought OFTC was first. :P
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Freenode is great
<paultag> but I love me some OFTC
<paultag> that's my home lately, I love it there
<Unit193> Eh, I'm mainly there for #smxi, happen to idle in -mentors too.
<Unit193> Still prefer Freenode (applications used, and network.)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-06
<jrgifford> OFTC is where I think I'll be having out.
<skellat> jrgifford: Well, seeing the Scott Kitterman and Jonathan Riddell talking that way too relative to shifting the kubuntu-devel channel is what prompted said e-mail above.
<jrgifford> I'm in #ubuntu-expats
<skellat> For better or worse, I want to at least stay within the Ubuntu tent until it isn't quite doable anymore.
<skellat> It isn't time for expatriates quite just yet
<skellat> But, then again, I use a flavor instead of the mainline Ubuntu so my views may be off-kilter
<Unit193> jrgifford: I'm not. :P
<skellat> The e-mail only has 3 fairly easy questions
<skellat> Responses would be nice
<skellat> Even if it were to say that there is nothing to worry about and stop thinking about IRC as being as reliable as the PSTN is
<skellat> (PSTN: Public Switched Telephone Network)
<Unit193> Stop worrying so much, about the LoCo and Xubuntu, it'll be good.  IRC is as reliable as we need it to be.
 * skellat is still frazzled from the rather quite nasty meeting he had to observe about "county reform" earlier tonight where there were a ton of disgruntled people out for 'change'
<jrgifford> skellat: Ew.
<skellat> Some folks want to adopt a county charter like Cuyahoga and Summit have
<skellat> They already had a blown start to signature gathering
<skellat> Lotta angry people there tonight having to start from scratch
<skellat> They've got 23 days to get 4k signatures gathered and turned in to get on the ballot
<skellat> The odds are VERY against them to the point of they would have a better chance of hitting Powerball
<skellat> A few angry folks wanted to move to Athenian style direct democracy for everything.  As a poll judge, that scares the crap out of me just from cost.
<skellat> The others are finding all sorts of nastiness
<skellat> Including that, apparently, our county commissioners were supplying second salaries to employees of the local daily newspaper
<skellat> Historically speaking, it took Cuyahoga County only 98 years to adopt a charter after such was first authorized in the state constitution amendments in 1912.  Summit County got their charter adopted in 1986.
<skellat> In Cuyahoga County there were 6 tries over those 98 years.
<skellat> I left the meeting wondering if charges should be proferred instead under ORC 3.07-3.10 (See: http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/gp3 ) to remove the current commissioners instead of what is being proposed as I think paying a local newspaper editor supplemental to his newspaper salary is kinda not kosher.
<skellat> [/lecture]
<skellat> jrgifford: It isn't Dimora-level crap but how does that sound to you?
 * skellat goes to hit the shower as he is still disgusted at finding that the state of rot locally is even deeper than he previously knew
<Derath-Srvr> blah
<skellat> {tpbofrf yjomhd fpm
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> Provided things don't get screwed up too badly there should be a special Burning Circle tonight
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/149  Speex Version: https://archive.org/download/BC115/BC-115.spx | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | PSTN Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580
<Unit193> canthus13: Got ident now.
<canthus13> Unit193: I have no idea how either. I gave up fighting with that weeks ago.
<jandrusk> I have yet to experience the DoD on Freenode.
<Unit193> DDoS/DoS?
<jandrusk> Yes, typo.
<Unit193> Looks like your client was logged in yesterday 1300 when it hit.
<jandrusk> Hmm.
<Unit193> Just gets rather netsplit-y
<Unit193> "[Global Notice] Welcome to Splitville, Population: Shrinking -- as you may have noticed the network is suffering under the strain of yet another DDoS attack, we are working with our sponsors to try curb what we can and apologise for the inconvenience."  Kind of funny.
<jandrusk> lol
<jandrusk> Is it a specific IRC DDOS or just hitting freenode.net with HTTP requests?
<Unit193> jandrusk: Oh, it's hitting IRC.
<jandrusk> Well, if they had an IPS in front of the site they could write a custom rule possibly...
<skellat> It has been getting interesting watching my ZNC bouncer getting kicked out and trying to log itself back in.
<Unit193> I haven't reconnected to the server, so this server is stable, but not always connected to other servers. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-07
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Welcome back.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://tx0.org/60a  Speex Version: http://tx0.org/609 | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | PSTN Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | TMBG "Call Connected Through the NSA": http://tx0.org/608
<skellat> Yeesh, the more I'm reading about PRISM and the lovely findings the Guardian made (however incomplete they are)...praise the Lord we've got the FSF helping encourage freedom as well as open network services
<yano> don't forget the EFF
<skellat> True, they work on the legal side of things
<skellat> FSF does help encourage the building of stuff
<paultag> EFF is great
<paultag> FSF is also great
<canthus13> I'm soooo confused.  Why is ident suddenly working?? I did nothing to fix it!
<Unit193> Because, you stopped messing with it and gave up, thus it works.
<thafreak> why are you using ident?
<Unit193> To get more connections to Freenode.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-08
<yano> anyone in columbus have a soldering set?
<dzho> yano: maybe someone at columbusideafoundry.com would lend you one?
<yano> ooh is that like a hackerspace?
<Unit193> "Tomorrow is forecast to be Much Warmer than today" Awwwh, crap.
<yano> ugh
<Unit193> Temp: 72 F (22 C) ~ Partly Cloudy ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 51%
<Unit193> canthus13: And just like that, it breaks. :/
<yano> .weather 43210
<jenni> Cloudy, 75.2°F (24°C), 30.00in (1013mb), Calm 0kt (↑) - KCMH 19:51Z
<yano> ugh
<paultag> neato
<paultag> .weather 44118
<Unit193> At least Monday looks like a storm.
<paultag> ah boo, it parted
<yano> i can bring it back
<Unit193> Temp: 66 F (19 C) ~ Scattered Clouds ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 64%
<paultag> it's ok :)
<Unit193> /weather -l 44118
<yano> ah
<yano> it's my little pet project :3
<yano> https://github.com/myano/jenni
<paultag> righto :)
<paultag> yano: lines 18-24 of the bot - ouch! :D
<paultag> yano: also, perhaps you want flake8 :)
<yano> unicde?
<yano> heh
<paultag> yeah, that's not a great way of doing it
<paultag> you can use chardet
<yano> yea... :-\
<yano> it can still break
<paultag> yes, but it's what Firefox uses
<paultag> chardet is good
<Unit193> .fw for angryJenni.
<yano> :3
<yano> .fw 43210
<jenni> yano: 77°F?! IT'S FUCKING NICE
<yano> :3
<paultag> :>
<Unit193> raise GrumbleError
<yano> actually it's too hot for me
<yano> i prefer it in the 60-65 range
<Unit193> I prefer winter, so cold. :D
<yano> cold as ice
<yano> willing to sacrifice
<yano> :3
<paultag> FOR-EIGN-ER
<yano> :D
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Chanserv go gone! :D
<Unit193> :D
<yano> D:
<yano> go go gadget ChanServ
<Unit193> :(
<Unit193> What'd someone do? Go go gadget Efnetmode?
<skellat> So, ChanServ is having fun?
<yano> yea
<Unit193> http://xkcd.com/391/
<jenni> [ xkcd: Anti-Mindvirus ] - http://j.mp/v8t8Zr
<skellat> http://tx0.org/608
<skellat> Hmm.
<paultag> Unit193: oh ffs
<paultag> canthus13: the game
<skellat> http://randall.executiv.es/spies-amongst-US
<jenni> [ Spies Amongst US | Amplify the Signal ] - http://j.mp/14oCgYR
<skellat> gopher://sdf.org/1/users/skellat/Metapackage
<skellat> Hmm.  jenni doesn't handle Gopher.
<Unit193> xfce4-terminal doesn't think it's a link. :D
<skellat> Well, **THAT** is most definitely a bug
<Unit193> Eh, not so much, who really uses it? ;)
<Unit193> /m ubottu !scope
 * canthus13 stabs paultag
 * canthus13 stabs ident.
<canthus13> I don't even know why it started working in the first place. :/
<skellat> canthus13: That's never a good sign when working with computers
<skellat> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/06/08/dni-declassifies-prism-data-collection-nsa-secret-program-obama/2403999/
<jenni> [ Parts of NSA's PRISM program declassified ] - http://j.mp/14oDbsk
<paultag> canthus13: :>
<Unit193> ...Your ident responded to me...
<canthus13> Unit193:  but it's not responding to freenode.
<canthus13> ..But one of the other people on my server is ident'd fine.
<canthus13> bah.
<canthus13> whatever.  Freenode upped my connection limit so I don't care.
<Unit193> How many did you need??
<canthus13> about 25.
<Unit193> Wow...
<canthus13> I've got 5-7 that use it right now... but I plan on having others.
<Unit193> Hrm, sometime I should figure out how to lock down a box so I can do something like that.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-09
<canthus13> Unit193: I just started with debian netinst and installed only what I need.
<canthus13> It's a dedicated DL320.
<Unit193> I setup grsec once, but that was just to mess around with it.
<canthus13> I just don't worry that much about it. there's nothing super important on that server and I trust the people I allow on it.
<yano> https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel
<jenni> [ goshakkk/nsa_panel · GitHub ] - http://j.mp/15Yefry
<c107> Seeing as I hate Ubuntu, I need to change this config file that jrgifford very generously published.
<c107> See y'all.
<jrgifford> Wow, I forgot I published that conf. :p
<skellat> jrgifford: Yet another reason to be careful with data?
<jrgifford> skellat: more like I just forgot I answered a AskUbuntu question with my irssi conf.
<jrgifford> Its harmless data.
<Unit193> I remembered. :P
<skellat> http://victorygirlsblog.com/?p=11981
<jenni> [ How to Keep Your Conversations Private from the NSA ] - http://j.mp/12cYpdu
<yano> one word: encryption
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> I vaguely remember there being an encrypted back-end for mailing lists so that GnuPG can be used all the way...Schleuder or something or other
<skellat> I wonder if we could get that set up
<yano> ooh that'd be cool
<skellat> I gotta look through my notes and find it.  I doubt it could be integrated directly into Launchpad, though.  Arms-length maybe, but not into LP itself.
<skellat> It came up in the Identica Cryptogram Practice Group
<skellat> Ah, here we go: http://schleuder2.nadir.org/
<jenni> [ Schleuder ] - http://j.mp/12d04ji
<skellat> The mailing list server has its own keypair, downloads all the public keys for participants and remails to 'em.  You only encrypt a message to the mailing list instead of the number of recipients.
<skellat> Could prove useful
<skellat> I think we're going to have to have a LoCo meeting this month to dispose of some business.
<skellat> Alrighty, the scheduling poll on Doodle for having a business meeting is up and the meeting should last far less than one hour: http://doodle.com/q84nfe52hganum4u
<jenni> [ Doodle: Ubuntu Ohio June 2013 Business Meeting ] - http://j.mp/12d1REQ
<Unit193> paultag: Thanks, dev really wanted to get that version in.
<paultag> Unit193: totes
<paultag> Oh shit, it didn't get uploaded
<paultag> shit I uploaded it to debuild
<paultag> which got rejected
<paultag> sec
<Unit193> Hah, alrighty.
<paultag> shit, there
<paultag> ok
<paultag> actually dput
<paultag> sorry for being lame
<Unit193> Hah, no problem. :)
<paultag> Unit193: been working on debuild.me all day, force of habit
<paultag> relatedly; http://notes.pault.ag/debuild-me/
<jenni> [ Ceci n'est pas une -EPIPE ] - http://j.mp/12A04Lu
<paultag> Unit193: running an archive rebuild of all Python packages owned by DPMT with an arch:all package in it
<paultag> c.f. http://debuild.me/group/python-rebuild
<Unit193> Wow, interesting.  I had looked at the site before, but didn't see the announcement and who it was aimed at.
<paultag> Unit193: debuild.me ?
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<paultag> Yeah, I'm using it to review packages
<paultag> still ironing things out, but it's working great
<paultag> I'm rebuilding parts of the archive to test it
<paultag> and sadly finding FTBFS bugs
<paultag> Unit193: inxi accepted; thanks!
<Unit193> paultag: Yep, just saw the email about 3 seconds ago, thank you.
<paultag> no problem, thank you
<paultag> right, I'm off for a while
<paultag> love
<Unit193> Have a good one.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-04
<Unit193> belkinsa: Looks like you had a braino there. ;)
<belkinsa> Where? Unit193?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-05
<Unit193> belkinsa: Your message to all the *flavors*. ;)
<belkinsa> Ah.  I know.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-01
<Unit193> You just have to laugh, #ohiolinux is silent then boom, endless backlog.
<paultag> :D
<paultag> When's OLF?
<Unit193> Well hey, you're alvie.
<Unit193> Oct 2-3, 2015
<paultag> Sweet.
<paultag> "alive"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-06
<yano> http://suicideprevention.ohio.gov/
<jenni> [ Suicide Prevention > Home ] - https://bit.ly/2qTu3vG
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-07
<yano> https://www.battleforthenet.com/july12/
<jenni> [ Join the Day of Action for Net Neutrality on July 12th ] - https://bit.ly/2sh27G1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-06-07
<Unit193> http://www.kappit.com/img/pics/201603_2053_gcbii.png
